#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Принятие буддизма

## Дмитрий Родионов

После пяти лет посещения различных буддийских общин с 2010 года: Карма Кагью, Тхеравада, Гелуг, чтения книг, общения, медитаций, периода полного ухода от религиозных воззрений, попытки посещать православный храм и череды других событий, осознал, что нужно вернуться в исходную точку к буддизму и довести его до практического, уже более серьёзного уровня. 100% понял, что именно буддизм наиболее близок мне и я готов его приять безповоротно и навсегда. Сейчас посещаю лекции Антона Ламы в Петербургском Дацане, а в прошлую субботу настоятель Дацана Бадмаев Буда Бальжиевич дал разрешение принять прибежище, которое он будет давать 22 апреля. Есть по этому поводу некоторые вопросы и волнения.

Что для этого нужно иметь с собой?
Я знаком с процедурой принятия христианского крещения в православии, а вот что будет происходить в буддийской традиции не знаю. К чему готовиться?
До принятия прибежища нужно как то подготовиться: что то почитать, по особому помедетировать... ?
Ну и вообще советы по подготовке к принятию прибежища кто какие сможет дать, буду признателен.

----------

Андрей Зюльганов (29.05.2019), Гошка (11.04.2016)

----------


## Olle

> После пяти лет посещения различных буддийских общин с 2010 года: Карма Кагью, Тхеравада, Гелуг, чтения книг, общения, медитаций, периода полного ухода от религиозных воззрений, попытки посещать православный храм и череды других событий, осознал, что нужно вернуться в исходную точку к буддизму и довести его до практического, уже более серьёзного уровня. 100% понял, что именно буддизм наиболее близок мне и я готов его приять безповоротно и навсегда. Сейчас посещаю лекции Антона Ламы в Петербургском Дацане, а в прошлую субботу настоятель Дацана Бадмаев Буда Бальжиевич дал разрешение принять прибежище, которое он будет давать 22 апреля. Есть по этому поводу некоторые вопросы и волнения.
> 
> Что для этого нужно иметь с собой?
> Я знаком с процедурой принятия христианского крещения в православии, а вот что будет происходить в буддийской традиции не знаю. К чему готовиться?
> До принятия прибежища нужно как то подготовиться: что то почитать, по особому помедетировать... ?
> Ну и вообще советы по подготовке к принятию прибежища кто какие сможет дать, буду признателен.


Может не стоит так торопиться, всего-то пять лет, еще пяток "поищите", куда спешить? 
Жизнь такая не определенная и не постоянная.

----------


## Фил

"Прибежище давать"....
Оно и так, общее.

----------

Буль (09.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Прибежище давать"....
> Оно и так, общее.


Именно "давать". 
Прибежище "даётся" тем,  кто может или уполномочен его "дать". Традиционно может использоваться  ещё слово "даровать".

----------

Aion (09.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> До принятия прибежища нужно как то подготовиться: что то почитать, по особому помедетировать... ?
> .


имхо: Может быть лучше у Ламы спросить или у кого-то с Дацана ?

----------

Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Почитайте вот это

http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim20.html
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim21.html
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim22.html
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim23.html

До 22 апреля время почитать есть) Можете принести какие-то сладости, фрукты. Можете сделать посильное подношение дацану. Можете придти просто так. Главное, понимать, что такое Прибежище и зачем Вы его принимаете.

Интересно, как можно буддизмом заниматься не на практическом уровне :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2016), Гошка (11.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

А как в буддийских традициях с тем, что допустим некто принял прибежище у тзеравадинов, а через время решил сменить курс на линию ваджраяны, или в обратном порядке из ваджраяны в тхераваду. Бхикшу или ламы признают этот обряд в других традициях? Вот чтоб ответил лама если б ТС сказал, что он уже принял прибежище у бхикшу.

----------

Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Именно "давать". 
> Прибежище "даётся" тем,  кто может или уполномочен его "дать". Традиционно может использоваться  ещё слово "даровать".


Так можно самому взять  :Smilie: 
Как-то странно в этом дацане "дал разрешение принять Прибежище, которое он будет давать" (?)
А если бы он не дал разрешение, тогда чего?
Может ТС как-то излагает по своему скорее всего.

----------

Буль (09.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А как в буддийских традициях с тем, что допустим некто принял прибежище у тзеравадинов, а через время решил сменить курс на линию ваджраяны, или в обратном порядке из ваджраяны в тхераваду. Бхикшу или ламы признают этот обряд в других традициях? Вот чтоб ответил лама если б ТС сказал, что он уже принял прибежище у бхикшу.


Только по моему не "у бхикшу", а в лучшем случае "вместе с бхикшу".
Это же не хиротония.

----------

Ассаджи (14.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Только по моему не "у бхикшу", а в лучшем случае "вместе с бхикшу".
> Это же не хиротония.


Может. А я тут подумал, а зачем тхеравадинский бхикшу в прибежище. Допустим в христианстве в крещении подразумевается, что на крещаемого через священника от Бога нисходит благодать ( энергия) и делает его причастным Христу. Но в крайних случаях обряд может совершить и мирянин, над умирающим например. В исламе ещё проще. Три свидетеля, символ веры и ты уже муслим.В ваджраяне вероятно тоже подразумевается передача энергии которая нисходит от держателей линий и их предшественников. Точно не знаю. 
Но в тхераваде ж это вроде обычная формалтность без мистического подтекста, без сил-энергий, и кроме личных эмоций ничего теоретически там не нисходит. Или нисходит?
А в традиционных дзен странах монах или священник нужен, ведь и у них есть этот ритуал?

----------

Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Так можно самому взять 
> Как-то странно в этом дацане "дал разрешение принять Прибежище, которое он будет давать" (?)
> А если бы он не дал разрешение, тогда чего?
> Может ТС как-то излагает по своему скорее всего.


В ТБ прибежище "в четырех":  три драгоценности, но четыре объекта (+гуру).

----------

Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> После пяти лет посещения различных буддийских общин с 2010 года: Карма Кагью, Тхеравада, Гелуг, чтения книг, общения, медитаций, периода полного ухода от религиозных воззрений, попытки посещать православный храм и череды других событий, осознал, что нужно вернуться в исходную точку к буддизму и довести его до практического, уже более серьёзного уровня. 100% понял, что именно буддизм наиболее близок мне и я готов его приять безповоротно и навсегда. Сейчас посещаю лекции Антона Ламы в Петербургском Дацане, а в прошлую субботу настоятель Дацана Бадмаев Буда Бальжиевич дал разрешение принять прибежище, которое он будет давать 22 апреля. Есть по этому поводу некоторые вопросы и волнения.
> 
> Что для этого нужно иметь с собой?
> Я знаком с процедурой принятия христианского крещения в православии, а вот что будет происходить в буддийской традиции не знаю. К чему готовиться?
> До принятия прибежища нужно как то подготовиться: что то почитать, по особому помедетировать... ?
> Ну и вообще советы по подготовке к принятию прибежища кто какие сможет дать, буду признателен.


не тешьте себя излишними ожиданиями. Одна из основ Буддизма - упекка (беспристрастность). Беспристрастность вместе с дружелюбием, состраданием и тем, сохранение чего Будда считал самым сложным - радостью. Не очаровывайтесь - и не будете разочарованы. Но и не угасите искру, то что в вас загорелось для следования всему этому. Это ваше истинное достояние

----------

Анна А (09.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> имхо: Может быть лучше у Ламы спросить или у кого-то с Дацана ?


Я тоже так подумал сейчас.
Возможно все эти "разрешил", "давать" некий искусный метод для данного человека, который лама пытается использовать, и не стоить заниматься лечением по интернету, уж тем более мозгов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

> Так можно самому взять 
> Как-то странно в этом дацане "дал разрешение принять Прибежище, которое он будет давать" (?)
> А если бы он не дал разрешение, тогда чего?
> Может ТС как-то излагает по своему скорее всего.


Да, я изложил тут это по своему.
Настоятель сказал, что принять прибежище можно будет 22 апреля.

Кроме прибежища, я так понимаю, тут ещё важна линия приемственности от учителя к ученику. Буддизм ведь практичное учение. А проктичное учение без живого учителя познать и применить немыслемо (если ты сам не Будда). В этом наверное и отличие Тхеравадинского принятия прибежища, Гелуг, Кагью и других школ - прибежище одно, но линия приемственности разная.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2016), Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А как в буддийских традициях с тем, что допустим некто принял прибежище у тзеравадинов, а через время решил сменить курс на линию ваджраяны, или в обратном порядке из ваджраяны в тхераваду. Бхикшу или ламы признают этот обряд в других традициях? Вот чтоб ответил лама если б ТС сказал, что он уже принял прибежище у бхикшу.


По идее, проблем не должно быть, потому что все буддийские школы принимают Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, которые по сути не разнятся.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так можно самому взять 
> Как-то странно в этом дацане "дал разрешение принять Прибежище, которое он будет давать" (?)
> А если бы он не дал разрешение, тогда чего?
> Может ТС как-то излагает по своему скорее всего.


Фил, Я не знаю, в какую форму это облекают в словах, но такого в принципе не может быть, чтобы человеку не дали Прибежища или он не мог его взять, даже самый закоренелый преступник.

Считается правильным брать на себя это обязательство в присутствии ламы или духовного учителя, потому что это определенного вида ритуал в некоторых традициях. Но ни один лама не может тебе отказать, единственное, ламы просят ознакомиться с качествами Прибежища и с обязанностями по отношению к нему, чтобы не принимать его бездумно и понимать, что ты делаешь и как это следует делать дальше.

----------

Анна А (09.04.2016), Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, я изложил тут это по своему.


Вы прочли указанные ссылки на Ламрим?

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

> Почитайте вот это
> 
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim20.html
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim21.html
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim22.html
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim23.html
> 
> До 22 апреля время почитать есть) Можете принести какие-то сладости, фрукты. Можете сделать посильное подношение дацану. Можете придти просто так. Главное, понимать, что такое Прибежище и зачем Вы его принимаете.
> 
> Интересно, как можно буддизмом заниматься не на практическом уровне


Спасибо за совет. Читаю Ламрим Ченмо Чже Цонкапы сейча, только начал. На этой неделе купил в печатном варианте, и уже понял что это одно из лучших буддийских произведений. Пожалуй второе после Палийского канона. 

Буддизмом можно заниматься как чесалкой для мозга. Философствовать, но на практике оставлять свою жизнь такой же расхлябанной и некудышней.
Мог бы поделиться собственным опытом, но таким негативным опытом делиться не хочу.

----------

Анна А (09.04.2016), Гошка (11.04.2016), Пема Дролкар (09.04.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

> Вы прочли указанные ссылки на Ламрим?


Нахожусь в процессе чтения.

----------


## Максим&

> По идее, проблем не должно быть, потому что все буддийские школы принимают Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, которые по сути не разнятся.


Хотелось бы не по идее, а как в жизни:-)  Потому как, махаяно-ваджраянцам врядли, а вот кому-то из тхеравадинских бхикшу может показаться что общее в ихнем Прибежище и ваджрном только название. Ну как в теизмах например. Вроде все к Единому Богу взывают, но истинным считают только своего и "перекрещивают".
Вот бы у Топпера спросить, его "перекрещивали" или нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так можно самому взять 
> Как-то странно в этом дацане "дал разрешение принять Прибежище, которое он будет давать" (?)
> А если бы он не дал разрешение, тогда чего?
> Может ТС как-то излагает по своему скорее всего.


Сами мы и так берём\находим постоянно прибежище в разных самсарных обьектах и существах.
Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценных, это уже Прибежище в Том кто вышел за пределы круговерти,  в Том что выводит за пределы, в Тех кто выходят за пределы и уже никогда не свернут с этого Пути. В Тех, кто по своей ценности и значимости, превосходят всё ценное и значимое  всех самсарных ценностей вместе взятых.

Тем, кто родился во времена Будды, Татхагата давал лично Прибежище. Затем Прибежище давали его ученики, которые сами получили Прибежище от Будды и при этом они и  сами являются частью Прибежища. И так Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях передаётся от Будды и до наших дней.

В тиб. традициях есть несколько методов принятия Прибежища, есть так сказать "краткие", есть "обширные", и Лама дающий Прибежище может выбирать как и метод так и время, при этом также могут даваться определённые рекомендации на период "ожидания" принятия Прибежища, а могут и не даваться. А часто и периода "ожидания" нет. Это зависит от разных условий и обстоятельств, при этом каким бы образом не давалось Прибежище -  суть таже и они равноценны.

Также в тиб. традициях Прибежище получают один раз в жизни, и принятое через одну определённую линию передачи, является действенным и для других линий.

----------

Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

Будда читал сутты, и после прослушивания человеку приходило понимание, и он с готовностью принимал такое учение, учителя и учеников.
Не такой уж формализованный ритуал, большо похоже на возглас "Эврика!".
А как это можно дать или передать понимание?
Это изнутри, сам человек принимает Прибежище, т.к. ничего больше не остается.
Но возможно полезен и ритуал тоже.

----------

Анна А (09.04.2016), Ассаджи (14.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как в буддийских традициях с тем, что допустим некто принял прибежище у тзеравадинов, а через время решил сменить курс на линию ваджраяны, или в обратном порядке из ваджраяны в тхераваду. Бхикшу или ламы признают этот обряд в других традициях? Вот чтоб ответил лама если б ТС сказал, что он уже принял прибежище у бхикшу.


Прибежище и правила Пратимокши полученные в Тхераваде, из тех случаев что знаю, если человек решил практиковать Махаяну (Сутру и Тантру) признаются и остаются.
Так напр. некоторые известные европейцы и сингалы, учувствовавшие в возрождении Тхеравады на Шри-Ланке, затем получали Учения Махаяны (Сутру и Тантру) в северных традициях.

----------


## Shus

> ......В этом наверное и отличие Тхеравадинского принятия прибежища, Гелуг, Кагью и других школ - прибежище одно, но линия приемственности разная.


Не так. В тибетских традициях Вы будете принимать прибежище в том числе и в гуру, который нирманакая Будды (в тхераваде и пр. этого нет). Ну и как бы ответственность другая. 
Прочитайте текст прибежища, там все понятно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Будда читал сутты, и после прослушивания человеку приходило понимание, и он с готовностью принимал такое учение, учителя и учеников.
> Не такой уж формализованный ритуал, большо похоже на возглас "Эврика!".
> А как это можно дать или передать понимание?
> Это изнутри, сам человек принимает Прибежище, т.к. ничего больше не остается.
> Но возможно полезен и ритуал тоже.


 
Насколько понимаю, внешнее действие очень и очень важно, это *реальный первый практический шаг* на Пути.

----------

Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Насколько понимаю, внешнее действие очень и очень важно, это *реальный первый практический шаг* на Пути.


Оно как бы важно, но не важно  :Smilie: 
Согласен, лучше пусть будет важно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2016), Максим& (09.04.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> После пяти лет посещения различных буддийских общин с 2010 года: Карма Кагью, Тхеравада, Гелуг, чтения книг, общения, медитаций, периода полного ухода от религиозных воззрений, попытки посещать православный храм и череды других событий, осознал, что нужно вернуться в исходную точку к буддизму и довести его до практического, уже более серьёзного уровня. 100% понял, что именно буддизм наиболее близок мне и я готов его приять безповоротно и навсегда. Сейчас посещаю лекции Антона Ламы в Петербургском Дацане, а в прошлую субботу настоятель Дацана Бадмаев Буда Бальжиевич дал разрешение принять прибежище, которое он будет давать 22 апреля. Есть по этому поводу некоторые вопросы и волнения.
> 
> Что для этого нужно иметь с собой?
> Я знаком с процедурой принятия христианского крещения в православии, а вот что будет происходить в буддийской традиции не знаю. К чему готовиться?
> До принятия прибежища нужно как то подготовиться: что то почитать, по особому помедетировать... ?
> Ну и вообще советы по подготовке к принятию прибежища кто какие сможет дать, буду признателен.


Нужно взять с собой только бодхичитту (правильный настрой ума). Никакой другой подготовки не нужно.

----------

Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Оно как бы важно, но не важно 
> Согласен, лучше пусть будет важно.


Фил, я наверно понимаю о чем вы, но поскольку это тибетский раздел то конечно им и "карты в руки". Но вот, как мне подсказывают, тхеравадинский взгляд на Прибежище, и он отличается от мнений В.Н. 
По нему( взгляду) выходит, что можно вполне чувствовать себя буддистом и на подобные выпады типа : ты у кого принимал Прибежище, кто твой гуру, ты лузер и т.п можно просто забивать:-)  Но это мнение тхеравадинов, может быть не всех, но оно вполне имеет место.
http://www.theravada.su/node/526

Кстати, если это мнение не опровергнут сами же тхеравадины, то исходя из него надо бы покаяться мне перед Аликом, которого я вроде как попрекнул, что они там в дзен центрах Прибежища по всей строгости закона:-)  не принимают, самочинствуют кароче. Но если даже тхеравадинские бхикшу говорят о допустимости самопосвящений, то кидать предьявы к суровым дзенским парням это просто нубство:-)

----------

Ассаджи (14.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2016), Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> В ТБ прибежище "в четырех":  три драгоценности, но четыре объекта (+гуру)


Из книги Геше Таши Церинг-Основы буддийской тантры т.6
_
Прежде всего необходимо прибежище. Желающему практиковать ваджраяну необходимо иметь прибежище в будде, дхарме и сангхе. Это же верно для любой буддийской практики._

Где же здесь про гуру? Либо автор забыл упомянуть 4 обьект, либо...это подстава:-)

----------

Aion (09.04.2016), Пема Дролкар (09.04.2016), Фил (09.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, я наверно понимаю о чем вы, но поскольку это тибетский раздел то конечно им и "карты в руки". Но вот, как мне подсказывают, тхеравадинский взгляд на Прибежище, и он отличается от мнений В.Н. 
> По нему( взгляду) выходит, что можно вполне чувствовать себя буддистом и на подобные намеки типа : ты у кого принимал Прибежище, кто твой гуру, ты лузер и т.п можно просто забивать:-)  Но это мнение тхеравадинов, может быть не всех, но оно вполне имеет место.
> http://www.theravada.su/node/526
> 
> Кстати, если это мнение не опровергнут сами же тхеравадины, то исходя из него надо бы покаяться мне перед Аликом, которого я вроде как попрекнул, что они там в дзен центрах Прибежища по всей строгости закона:-)  не принимают, самочинствуют кароче. Но если даже тхеравадинские бхикшу говорят о допустимости самопосвящений, то кидать предьявы к суровым дзенским парням это просто нубство:-)


Дело не в тхеравадинском взгляде.
Дело в том, что как это по другому может вообще быть?

----------


## Максим&

> Дело не в тхеравадинском взгляде.
> Дело в том, что как это по другому может вообще быть?


Ну бывает же. Традиция- это вам не хухры мухры. Вам агностикам и безблагодатным непонять :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Aion (09.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну бывает же. Традиция- это вам не хухры мухры. Вам агностикам и безблагодатным непонять


Традиция - да, это замечательно  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (09.04.2016)

----------


## Shus

Сто раз уже на БФ обсуждали. Вот сходу поиском : http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post127693
Для Гелуг см. Итгэл и пр.

К Учителю прибегаю. К Будде прибегаю.
 К Дхарме прибегаю. К Сангхе прибегаю.

----------


## Максим&

> Сто раз уже на БФ обсуждали. Вот сходу поиском : http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post127693
> Для Гелуг см. Итгэл и пр.
> 
> К Учителю прибегаю. К Будде прибегаю.
>  К Дхарме прибегаю. К Сангхе прибегаю.


Мудрый лама полный текст Прибежища оказывается разместил аж в самом конце книги.
Предварительные практики

Прибежище

Namo Gurubhyah	Я принимаю прибежище в духовных учителях;
Namo Buddhaya	Я принимаю прибежище в Будде;
Namo Dharmaya	Я принимаю прибежище в его учении;
Namo Sanghaya	Я принимаю прибежище в следующих его пути.

----------


## Максим&

> Традиция - да, это замечательно


Тем и стоИм, и храним святую Дхарму. Сие и буди-буди!

----------


## Aion

> "Прибежище давать"....
> Оно и так, общее.


А впечатления от принятия Прибежища индивидуальные. Или вы те же "глюки" словили?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Буддизмом можно заниматься как чесалкой для мозга. Философствовать, но на практике оставлять свою жизнь такой же расхлябанной и некудышней.
> Мог бы поделиться собственным опытом, но таким негативным опытом делиться не хочу.


Именно НЕЛЬЗЯ. С самого начала буддийской практики обычно говорят о СЛУШАНИИ(ЧТЕНИИ), РАЗМЫШЛЕНИИ ОБ УСЛЫШАННОМ И О ПРИМЕНЕНИИ  в собственной жизни того, что понял. 

А иначе это вообще к буддизму никакого отношения не имеет. 

Мне лично учителя сразу это зарубили на носу))) И это во всех профессиях так. На одной теории не нучишься водить автомобиль, а буддизм, - это тоже развитие прикладного навыка.

Надеюсь, Вы теперь будете не только говорить, но и делать)

----------

Aion (09.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Из книги Геше Таши Церинг-Основы буддийской тантры т.6
> _
> Прежде всего необходимо прибежище. Желающему практиковать ваджраяну необходимо иметь прибежище в будде, дхарме и сангхе. Это же верно для любой буддийской практики._
> 
> Где же здесь про гуру? Либо автор забыл упомянуть 4 обьект, либо...это подстава:-)


В тибетском буддизме есть пути сутры и тантры, вхождение в Ваджраяну не является обязательным. И во всяком случае опирается на предварительные практики и основы Пути до тантры. Прибежище в Гуру принимают во втором случае, а так достаточно и трех объектов Прибежища. Безусловно, храня уважение к совершающему ритуал. Или меня всю жизнь учили неправильно)

----------

Максим& (09.04.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Где же здесь про гуру?


Так гуру же и говорит. Из скромности про себя умолчал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> А впечатления от принятия Прибежища индивидуальные. Или вы те же "глюки" словили?


Холодильник государственный,
а мороз - наш  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Холодильник государственный,
> а мороз - наш


Каждому своё. Кто-то и Деда Мороза воспринимает как нечто внешнее...

----------

Нико (09.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хотелось бы не по идее, а как в жизни:-)  Потому как, махаяно-ваджраянцам врядли, а вот кому-то из тхеравадинских бхикшу может показаться что общее в ихнем Прибежище и ваджрном только название. Ну как в теизмах например. Вроде все к Единому Богу взывают, но истинным считают только своего и "перекрещивают".
> Вот бы у Топпера спросить, его "перекрещивали" или нет.


Не перекрещивали. Но он стал тхеравадинским монахом посл гелугпинского, и, естесственно, его заново постригали уже в этой традиции, при всех составляющих ритуала. Что у него в пердыдущим постригом, спрашивать не решилась)

Честно, все эти катаклизмы среди разных школ, скорее, характерны для российских буддистов. Сколько видела монахов тхеравадинов и монахов других традиций вместе, например, в Бодхгае, они совершенно спокойно ладили, и в подлинности Прибежища друг друга не сомневались)

Я бы лично забила бы для себя. Прибежище, как каждый из нас его мыслит, все равно у каждого видится по-своему. Но на самом деле это каждый день надо делать.

----------


## Дубинин

Любой ритуал (включая "прибежище"), имеет в своей основе что-то практическое. "Практическое" мы получаем либо из мира объективного (дать палкой по башке), либо из субъективного (заставить пережить что-то, что сейчас не переживаешь- передачей информации). "Прибежище"- относится к последнему, и соответственно, оно случиться только после переживания получающим его,- "страдания всепроникающей обусловленности", и пусть кратко- "прекращения" оного. Собственно все дальнейшие практики сводятся к повторению и удлинению сего процесса "прекращения". Если это не пережито "прибегать" и не к чему, остальное есть- ролевые игры.

----------

Shus (10.04.2016), Алик (11.04.2016), Фил (10.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Прибежище показывает цель, даёт опору и становиться основой для принятия внешних правил Пратимокши, внутреннего обета Бодхисаттвы и специальных методов Тантры.

Это не то - что что-то нужно пережить в момент принятия Прибежища, а иначе и Прибежища не было  :Smilie: 
Это то что всегда есть, мы постоянно принимаем\обращаемся-за прибежищем. К родителям, детям, работодателям, власти, обществу, деньгам и т.п., и это тоже всё хорошо и нужно, но Три Драгоценности дают самое ценное Прибежище. 
И в жизни мы всегда следуем разными путями к различным целям, это тоже хорошо особенно если это ведёт к большему счастью, комфорту и радости, но здесь уже добавляется Цель не только для этой жизни, но и для последующих, окончательная Цель и опора на Пути ведущие к этой Цели и на  идущих этими Путями на тех кто уже никогда не свернёт.

И нет здесь никаких ударов дубинами по голове, масонских мистерий, эзотерических таинств и т.п., наоборот - всё просто, естественно, жизненно и практично  :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (10.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это не то - что что-то нужно пережить в момент принятия Прибежища, а иначе и Прибежища не было


Это именно-то, что нужно пережить в момент принятия- "пресечение", и далее свод правил, с кем водиться и что делать- для повторения и усиления оного.
Если нет переживания (пусть и слабого)- то нет и прибежища- как такового- цели стремления. Если человек читает книгу или слушает информацию- "как пройти куда-то", то смысл от прочитанного или услышанного появляется после лёгкого переживания мозгом данной информации- на основе похожих действий в прошлом. Если при "прибежище"- этого нет- то нет и факта- "прибежища"- понимания факта: кто-куда- зачем - как, прибегает- что это значит для меня и пр..)
(а "прибегать" к чему-то- кроме "пресечения"- это не буддийское прибежище и сей опыт здесь не годится)

----------

Фил (10.04.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> *Если нет переживания (пусть и слабого)- то нет и прибежища- как такового- цели стремления.* Если человек читает книгу или слушает информацию- "как пройти куда-то", то смысл от прочитанного или услышанного появляется после лёгкого переживания мозгом данной информации- на основе похожих действий в прошлом. Если при "прибежище"- этого нет- то нет и факта- "прибежища"- понимания факта: кто-куда- зачем - как, прибегает- что это значит для меня и пр..)


 В процессе ритуального принятия всегда будет переживание. Другое дело, что может всё возбуждение от такого состояния сойдёт на нет в последующем. Мало узнать как пройти (и это полагаю, не только в процессе ритуала узнаётся) а и дальше...своим ходом, действиями по жизни проявлять направление.
Это как в загсе - мало дать радостный и уверенный обет типа "в горести и радости" - изловчиться так и сделать, а это сложней, не каждая синица даже до середины Днепра долетает )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это именно-то, что нужно пережить в момент принятия- "пресечение", и далее свод правил, с кем водиться и что делать- для повторения и усиления оного.
> Если нет переживания (пусть и слабого)- то нет и прибежища- как такового- цели стремления. Если человек читает книгу или слушает информацию- "как пройти куда-то", то смысл от прочитанного или услышанного появляется после лёгкого переживания мозгом данной информации- на основе похожих действий в прошлом. Если при "прибежище"- этого нет- то нет и факта- "прибежища"- понимания факта: кто-куда- зачем - как, прибегает- что это значит для меня и пр..)


Вы Прибежище с _введением_ или с передачей _опыта пресечения_, случай не путаете ? 
Иначе, правослово, Три Драгоценности не Прибежище для всех существ получается, а _вИдение_ Арьев, которые то и сами _обьект_ Прибежища.

Повторюсь: поиск прибежища, цели и помощи - естественное всегда присутствующее состояние всех живых существ. Именно с этим с самого начала и работается. Для этого не надо быть семь пядей во лбу и пр..)

----------


## Дубинин

> В процессе ритуального принятия всегда будет переживание. Другое дело, что может всё возбуждение от такого состояния сойдёт на нет в последующем. Мало узнать как пройти (и это полагаю, не только в процессе ритуала узнаётся) а и дальше...своим ходом, действиями по жизни проявлять направление.
> Это как в загсе - мало дать обет типа "в горести и радости" - изловчиться так и сделать, а это сложней, не каждая синица до другого берега долетает )


В вами описанном процессе- это не "прибежище" в 3 БИ- т.е. "пресечении", а некое обещание- " изучить то- "чем и зачем" все вокруг так интересно занимаются)).

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы Прибежище с _введением_ или с передачей _опыта пресечения_, случай не путаете ? 
> Иначе, правослово, Три Драгоценности не Прибежище для всех существ получается, а _вИдение_ Арьев, которые то и сами _обьект_ Прибежища.
> 
> Повторюсь: поиск прибежища, цели и помощи - естественное всегда присутствующее состояние всех живых существ. Именно с этим с самого начала и работается. Для этого не надо быть семь пядей во лбу и пр..)


Это сектостроители попутали во многих объяснялках- факт достоверного объяснения то "чем они занимаются"- завершившимся кратковременным переживанием у узнавшего сей цели (иначе нет понимания ), и некой ритуальной разрешалкой узнавать- тусить и что-то делать в этой буддийской среде.

----------


## Анна А

> В вами описанном процессе- это не "прибежище" в 3 БИ- т.е. "пресечении", а некое обещание- " изучить то- "чем и зачем" все вокруг так интересно занимаются)).


разве ритуал принятия прибежища - это не обещание прежде всего самому себе верности в пути?
обещание_ изучить_...странно звучит. думалось, что сначала изучают и потом принимают решение.

----------


## Дубинин

> разве ритуал принятия прибежища - это не обещание прежде всего самому себе верности в пути?


Да, это есть в ритуале, но это сработает тогда- когда есть первая половина: "цель". А она существует как субъективное переживание: "пресечение", а отсюда только и обеты- хотеть только этого, и тусить только с сангхой- буддой- переживающих это.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это сектостроители попутали во многих объяснялках- факт достоверного объяснения то "чем они занимаются"- завершившимся кратковременным переживанием у узнавшего сей цели (иначе нет понимания ), и некой ритуальной разрешалкой узнавать- тусить и что-то делать в этой буддийской среде.


И здесь Сотона виноват  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Да, это есть в ритуале, но это сработает тогда- когда есть первая половина: "цель". А она существует как субъективное переживание: "пресечение", а отсюда только и обеты- хотеть только этого, и тусить только с сангхой- буддой- переживающих это.


_Любое_ действие имеет цель.
Субъективное переживание? Боюсь спросить: а разве бывает другое - объективное?  :Smilie: 

Про тусовку: так это естественно. Если Вы например пресекли в себе возлияние пива, то и тусовка ваша поменяется по определению. 
И ещё._.обещать хотеть_ - это тоже ваши фантазии. Тут без компромиссов: заставить себя хотеть (как и любить) - немыслимо )

----------


## Дубинин

> И здесь Сотона виноват


Нет вы виноваты!))- попутали субъективную защитную тягу к мамке- ребёнка и к будде под одним словом -"прибежище"- эмоционально это да- одно, но без различий в целях одно буддийское- другое нет. Да я слышал объяснялки лам о похожести этого, но это или лукавство или они само-собой имеют ввиду- разность целей в комлекте "прибежища"- а не просто эмоцию.

----------


## Дубинин

> _Любое_ действие имеет цель.
> Субъективное переживание? Боюсь спросить: а разве бывает другое - объективное? 
> 
> Про тусовку: так это естественно. Если Вы например пресекли в себе возлияние пива, то и тусовка ваша поменяется по определению. 
> И ещё._.обещать хотеть_ - это тоже ваши фантазии. Тут без компромиссов: заставить себя хотеть (как и любить) - немыслимо )


Я вас не понял! Ещё раз : можно обещать тусить с буддой- сагхой- потому что они хорошие, а можно потому, что они умело и постоянно "пресекаются"- а я знаю и понимаю- что это такое- потому что на мгновение пережил- "прибегнул"- иначе откуда знаю-то? Верю на слово хорошим людям?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет вы виноваты!))- попутали субъективную защитную тягу к мамке- ребёнка и к будде по одним словом -"прибежище"- эмоционально это да- одно, но без различий в целях одно буддийское- другое нет. Да я слышал объяснялки лам о похожести этого, но это или лукавство или они само-собой имеют ввиду- разность целей в комлекте "прибежища"- а не просто эмоцию.


Окончательное Прибежище - Дхарма (в Гелук).
Но Прибежище мы принимаем в Трёх Драгоценностях, и именно прибежище, защиту, основу, цель ....., и именно как дети в мамке, как больной во враче, лекарствах и лечении, как нуждающийся в защите в защитнике, как ..... 

А городить можно много чего, но "объяснялки" Лам - это Дхарма, остальное просто около-огородный разговор. 
А так, да, можно всё "лукавством" или более заумней: "упаей" - назвать.  Ток это уже будет самосозданный, реконструированный Буд*дизм*, именно *-изм*, может куда-то и ведущий, но не ктому опыту постижения который передают "объяснялки"Лам.

Каждому своё  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Я вас не понял! Ещё раз : можно обещать тусить с буддой- сагхой- потому что они хорошие, а можно потому, что они умело и постоянно "пресекаются"- а я знаю и понимаю- что это такое- потому что на мгновение пережил- "прибегнул"- иначе откуда знаю-то? Верю на слово хорошим людям?


Просто не понимаю выражения "обещать дружиться" (тусить).. обе причины не подходят (как читаю и понимаю ваши слова). "На мгновение пережил" ...тут речь о постоянном переживании как понимаю. 
и Принятие - просто фиксация намерения.
нудаладно )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В процессе ритуального принятия всегда будет переживание. Другое дело, что может всё возбуждение от такого состояния сойдёт на нет в последующем. Мало узнать как пройти (и это полагаю, не только в процессе ритуала узнаётся) а и дальше...своим ходом, действиями по жизни проявлять направление.
> Это как в загсе - мало дать радостный и уверенный обет типа "в горести и радости" - изловчиться так и сделать, а это сложней, не каждая синица даже до середины Днепра долетает )


Вот у меня не было никакого переживания при ритуале.  :Smilie: 

Буддизм обрушился на меня мгновенно и сразу, all inclusive, когда наш знакомый рассказал мне за три часа весь, практически, Ламрим. Это как у глухого многовенно открылся слух. Я тогда плакала от облегчения, что я ЭТО нашла, и поверила в него сразу и окончательно, без малейших внутренних сомнений. Как будто в миг все ВКЛЮЧИЛОСЬ во мне, как воспоминание, - то, что было уже многие жизни, полагаю. 

Я открыла желтые страницы и нашла тибетского ламу и пошла к нему учиться через два дня после этого. Ритуал Прибежища мне сделали спустя полгода, но это была, скорее, формальность, потому что это было принято, да я и узнала об этом примерно через полгода)))). Причем, мне сделал его не лама, а молоденький геше, который сейчас становится настоятелем Гьюто. А тот тибетский лама его мне не давал. Да я его и не просила) Честно, я не понимала, а зачем еще это нужно, ведь Прибежище уже было частью меня. Приехал геше, и так все совпало. Забавно, что при том, что у меня не было ритуала Прибежища, я вовсю сидела на Гуру-Йоге и цогах, и всех тантрических передачах и принимала это все, как должное. И добрые итальянцы, старейшие ученики ламы, помогали мне во всем. Но надо отдать ламе честь, он нас готовил крайне тщательно и согласно классическим текстам по основам Пути с подробными разъяснениями.

Где-то внутренне я уже полностью опиралась на Учение и Прибежище с самой той минуты, когда услышала о буддизме, и это было спонтанно и естесственно. Я ЗНАЛА, что это ТАК, И НИКАК ИНАЧЕ. И никто внешний уже ничего мне не мог ни дать, ни отнять. 

Ну, а все эти Ламримные главы про то что, и как, и почему, и так далее, я прочитала значительно позже. И, честно, к тому моменту уже привыкла делать все гораздо проще и яснее, без Цонкаповских тибетизмов) Мои молитвы к Прибежищу были как детские, хотя я знала тибетские варианты. По типу : "Будда, помоги мне обуздать мой ум и мои клеши, и достичь понимания сути всех явлений и дай мне знания, понимание и силы помогать другим")

----------

Lanky (10.04.2016), Алик (11.04.2016), Анна А (10.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2016), Савелов Александр (02.12.2019), Фил (10.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Просто не понимаю выражения "обещать дружиться" (тусить).. обе причины не подходят (как читаю и понимаю ваши слова). "На мгновение пережил" ...тут речь о постоянном переживании как понимаю. 
> и Принятие - просто фиксация намерения.
> нудаладно )


Намерения чего? Когда нибудь узнать того- чего обещал достичь? Того- чего достиг вон тот дядька с ушнишей? Это не прибежище.

----------


## Анна А

> ...от облегчения, что я ЭТО нашла, и поверила в него сразу и окончательно, без малейших внутренних сомнений. Как будто в миг все ВКЛЮЧИЛОСЬ во мне, как воспоминание, - то, что было уже многие жизни, полагаю. 
> Где-то внутренне я уже полностью опиралась на Учение и Прибежище с самой той минуты, когда услышала о буддизме, и это было спонтанно и естесственно. Я ЗНАЛА, что это ТАК, И НИКАК ИНАЧЕ. И никто внешний уже ничего мне не мог ни дать, ни отнять.


Откликнулось....спасибо, Пема.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Окончательно Прибежище - Дхарма (в Гелук).
> Но Прибежище мы принимаем в Трёх Драгоценностях, и именно прибежище, защиту, основу, цель ....., и именно как дети в мамке, как больной во враче, лекарствах и лечении, как нуждающийся в защите в защитнике, как ..... 
> 
> А городить можно много чего, но "объяснялки" Лам - это Дхарма, остальное просто около-огородный разговор. 
> А так, да, можно всё "лукавством" или более заумней: "упаей" - назвать.  Ток это уже будет самосозданный, реконструированный Буд*дизм*, именно *-изм*, может куда-то и ведущий, но не ктому опыту постижения который передают "объяснялки"Лам.
> 
> Каждому своё


Ваше "прибежище" это предложение верить ламам потому что они "настоящие" и"дхарма"?- чего нормально- каждый прибегает- куда бежится- это да..

----------


## Анна А

> Намерения чего? Когда нибудь узнать того- чего обещал достичь? Того- чего достиг вон тот дядька с ушнишей? Это не прибежище.


А что по вашему - прибежище?

По мне так - обещать Дхарму исполнять честно - уже большое намерение и цель. Для очищения ума своего от тумана, а заодно тех, кого получится...

----------


## Дубинин

> А что по вашему - прибежище?


пост № 43

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

> Именно НЕЛЬЗЯ. С самого начала буддийской практики обычно говорят о СЛУШАНИИ(ЧТЕНИИ), РАЗМЫШЛЕНИИ ОБ УСЛЫШАННОМ И О ПРИМЕНЕНИИ  в собственной жизни того, что понял. 
> 
> А иначе это вообще к буддизму никакого отношения не имеет. 
> 
> Мне лично учителя сразу это зарубили на носу))) И это во всех профессиях так. На одной теории не нучишься водить автомобиль, а буддизм, - это тоже развитие прикладного навыка.
> 
> Надеюсь, Вы теперь будете не только говорить, но и делать)


Обращение к религии для меня началось с поиска решения личных проблем, в частности, связанных с алкоголем. Лет десять назад во мне что то переключилось, и я не могу выпивать в меру, как раньше: или полностью трезвый образ жизни, или запой. Я ждал от религии какого то чуда, что ко мне кто то снизайдёт или в меня что то вселиться и изменит меня изнутри. Но в действительности оказалось как раз наоборот: нужно изменить себя изнутри самостоятельно, поменять приорететы, перебрать по запчастям всю свою психологию и изменить само мышление. Только после этого можно выйти из минуса на нуливой уровень и с него практиковать духовные дисциплины. Поэтому в теистических религиях я быстро разочаровался, так как никакие молитвы и боги мне не помогли. Особую помощь мне оказал учебник по биологии в трёх томах (полный курс для поступающих в вузы). В разделе по биохимии чётко понимаешь, что борьба со своими страстями - это личная борьба, и никакое небесное воинство на выручку не придёт. Позитивно на меня повлияли труды Дарвина. Дарвин смог узреть единство всех живых существ на Земле, и открыто заявил о том, что человек - это не отдельное тварение, а честь одного уникального природного явления, которое мы называем жизнью. Буддизм говорит о том, что всё в мире взаимообусловлено, что мы перетикаем из человеческого облика в животный, в растительный и обратно - что составляет сансару, или круг перерождений. Будда достиг просветления сам и учил тому, что мы добиваемся всего сами. Поэтому для меня лично буддизм приобрёл практическое значение только в сочетании с ествественными науками, только после того, как я перестал видеть в Дхарме очередной религиозный миф и перестал ждать чудестного исцеления с небес.

----------


## Максим&

Буддисты вы вообще о чем? Как можно искать в чем-то Прибежища если хоть малость ( а в редких случаях и более полно), как и говорит Дубинин, не ощутил ( психически пережил) То на что ты в дальнейшем намерен опираться.
В.И. говорит о некоей естесивенности-но и естественность основана на переживании того что нечто помогает. Малыш голоден и колики, и тут заботливая мать появляется. Привычка закрепляет в памяти искать поддержку у мамы. Наседает гопота, а ты дохлый ботан. Оглядевшись вокруг тебя вдруг озаряет, что нужно либо идти в качалку, либо искать прибежище в "крыше". Подруга сказала, что ей надоело каждый вечер плевать с тобой семечки на лавочке, и ты в расстроенных чувствах начинаешь включать мозг и задаваться вопросом "а что не так"-и приходит озарение! нужны деньги. И чел начинает искать прибежище в деньгах.
Так и с буддизмом, только пережив, пусть и ненадолго, что нечто случайно прочитанное, увиденное или дошедшее самому, несёт некое облегчение или радостный покой, только тогда человек желает углубить, повторить, познать шире то, что его зацепило. Тут и начинается поиск Прибежаща в Будде или в Аллахе, или в Макаронном Монстре.

----------

Анна А (10.04.2016), Фил (10.04.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

Вчера Лама подарил мне какой то тибетский шарфик, забыл как называется, и сказал, что он пригодиться мне во время принятия Прибежища.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ваше "прибежище" это предложение верить ламам потому что они "настоящие" и"дхарма"?- чего нормально- каждый прибегает- куда бежится- это да..


Прибежище: Три Драгоценности - Будда, Дхарма и Сангха.

Каждый прибегает к тому, к чему есть "тенденция" прибегать. Вот эта "тенденция" она и развивается, с ней и работают, и она ложиться в основу практики.

Иначе каждый бы после принятия Прибежища - Арьей становился, или же Прибежище было бы доступно только на Этапах Пути Видения.
Вы же, извиняюсь, пытаетесь как-то перепрыгивать выбрав Прибежищем только АрьяДхарму, эт ничего, но Вы и другим это советуете. Но мы не-Арьйи(не на Этапах Пути Видения) и нам нужны все Три Драгоценности в качестве Прибежища.

----------


## Анна А

> пост № 43


Тогда и палку по башке можно считать ритуалом (в каком-то смысле, да? ))
по поводу переживания...если я правильно вас поняла, то переживание иллюзорности страданий и намерения избавиться - уже в каком-то смысле взять прибежище (поддержку)?




> Если это не пережито "прибегать" и не к чему, остальное есть- ролевые игры.


да.

----------


## Анна А

> ..Так и с буддизмом, только пережив,* пусть и ненадолго,* что нечто случайно прочитанное, увиденное или дошедшее самому....


Вот это задело чуток. Почему пусть и не надолго? Если ты поворачиваешь штурвал на то, что дошло как откровение и истина, это переживание с тобой навсегда (имхо конечно)

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

Ламрим Ченмо: Хорошая карма слаба, а плохая карма очень и очень мощна, поэтому и грозит падение в дурную участь. Когда думаем об этом, зараждается страх, и как следствие - стремление искать Прибежище. Страх перед дурной участью и вера, что Три Драгоценности способны от неё избавить. Но если они останутся пустыми словами, таким же будет и обращение к Прибежищу.

Подтверждение первому предложению: сходите на жд вокзал, те кто живут в больших городах. Там можно встретить людей, которые приезжают на заработки из провинций и отдалённых регионов. И стоит им чуть дать слабину, как ситуация меняется в плохую сторону. На работе задержали зарплату, с квартиры нужно съезжать или ещё какие обстоятельства. В итоге, попасть в трудную жизненную ситуацию очень легко, но выбраться из неё гораздо труднее. Сложно опять устроиться на нормальную работу, если ты вынужден жить на улице и тебе негде переночевать, помыться и постираться и есть целый слой населения, которых бездомная жизнь затягивает как трясина на болоте. И без посторонней помощи какой-нибудь благотворительной организации, или религиозной общины, или добрых людей им самостоятельно не выбраться, то есть им нужно искать прибежища (чей то помощи). Так и тут, я понимаю исходя из написанного в Ламрим Ченмо, что побуждением к принятию прибежища служит нежелание ступить в пучину плохой кармы, избавиться от которой будет очень и очень тяжело, и далее культивировать хорошую карму для продвижения к окончательному просветлению.

----------

Анна А (10.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2016), Пема Дролкар (10.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Обращение к религии для меня началось с поиска решения личных проблем, в частности, связанных с алкоголем. 
> Особую помощь мне оказал учебник по биологии в трёх томах (полный курс для поступающих в вузы). В разделе по биохимии чётко понимаешь, что борьба со своими страстями - это личная борьба, и никакое небесное воинство на выручку не придёт. Позитивно на меня повлияли труды Дарвина. Дарвин смог узреть единство всех живых существ на Земле, и открыто заявил о том, что человек - это не отдельное тварение, а честь одного уникального природного явления, которое мы называем жизнью. Буддизм говорит о том, что всё в мире взаимообусловлено, что мы перетикаем из человеческого облика в животный, в растительный и обратно - что составляет сансару, или круг перерождений. Будда достиг просветления сам и учил тому, что мы добиваемся всего сами. Поэтому для меня лично буддизм приобрёл практическое значение только в сочетании с ествественными науками, только после того, как я перестал видеть в Дхарме очередной религиозный миф и перестал ждать чудестного исцеления с небес.





> Ламрим Ченмо: Хорошая карма слаба, а плохая карма очень и очень мощна, поэтому и грозит падение в дурную участь. Когда думаем об этом, зараждается страх, и как следствие - стремление искать Прибежище. Страх перед дурной участью и вера, что Три Драгоценности способны от неё избавить. Но если они останутся пустыми словами, таким же будет и обращение к Прибежищу.



Дмитрий,Вам попросту надо копить благие заслуги, чтобы накопить условий с правильным пониманием и встречей с учением. Мой Учитель говорил, что надо каждый день хоть немного помогать кому-то, кормить голодных животных и птиц, давать хоть маленькую монетку нищим, не вникая, нужно это или нет им, просят, дай хоть немного, хоть что-то, подсоби тем, кому тяжело, сколько можешь, не требуется распинаться, но немного делать и делать это. И искренне желать от всей души им и СЕБЕ избавиться от страданий и достичь мудрости.

Буддизм дает сто очков вперед любому Дарвину и биологии, потому что он полностью охватывает все явления и их способ существования, причем это непогрешимое ЗНАНИЕ, но только до него надо еще добраться через преодоление собственного неведенья. У Вас сейчас накопились предпосылки для Прибежища, но не ждите чудес, искренне сочувствую, что Вы имеете эту неудобную привычку. Тем, кто сильно пьет, очень трудно бывает справиться, потому что они "сбегают" в это состояние от каких-то трудных для них психологических задач. Но могу Вас утешить тем, что капля точит скалу, и Вам не надо героически терпеть, а просто потихоньку и целенаправленно копить причины для изменений. А если случится падение, - соберитесь без самоедства, и начните опять, стараясь изо всех сил. Лучший способ не впадать в привычку, - переключить свой ум на что-то полезное. 

Просто копите заслуги. Сорадуйтесь своим даже самым маленьким изменениям, постарайтесь найи себе хороших буддийских друзей. Многое изменится, есть понемногу стараться каждый день. Удачи! :Kiss:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Анна, вкратце, - Прибежище, - это твоя природа будды внутри тебя) Все внешние события и Учителя являются просто способом открыть ее в себе)

Многое говорится о внешнем и внутреннем Прибежище, но мое стойкое мнение в том, что КАЖДЫЙ , кто встретился с Учением в этой жизни, знает о своем внутреннем Прибежище с самого начала, просто не отдает себе в этом сразу отчет. А кто не знает, тот и не становится буддистом вообще. А кто колеблется, - не подкопил достаточно условий для причин) И тут все зависит от того, насколько человек начинает собирать в кучку свой благой потенциал.

А иначе вообще и невозможно. Буддизм, - это исключительно твое личное дело. И ты всегда только наедине с самим собой. Сам отвечаешь, сам решаешь, сам действуешь, Прибежище, - это все равно только ты сам, все Древо Прибежища где оно в конце концов?

Но это не исключает ни ритуала, ни книг, ни Учителей, ни друзей по Дхарме, ни других ЖС)

----------

Анна А (10.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Вот это задело чуток. Почему пусть и не надолго? Если ты поворачиваешь штурвал на то, что дошло как откровение и истина, это переживание с тобой навсегда (имхо конечно)


Если у вас произошёл оргазм, вы не можете поддерживать его постоянно, но памяти пережитого побуждает вас искать его повторения. А тут ещё и тётя Глаша говорит, что пару минут это не предел, а можно продлить на дофига. Иди доця, тренируйся и помогай всем скорострелам на благо:-)

----------


## Анна А

> Анна, вкратце, - Прибежище, - это твоя природа будды внутри тебя) Все внешние события и Учителя являются просто способом открыть ее в себе)
> 
> Многое говорится о внешнем и внутреннем Прибежище, но мое стойкое мнение в том, что КАЖДЫЙ , кто встретился с Учением в этой жизни, знает о своем внутреннем Прибежище с самого начала, просто не отдает себе в этом сразу отчет. А кто не знает, тот и не становится буддистом вообще. А кто колеблется, - не подкопил достаточно условий для причин) И тут все зависит от того, насколько человек начинает собирать в кучку свой благой потенциал.
> 
> А иначе вообще и невозможно. Буддизм, - это исключительно твое личное дело. И ты всегда только наедине с самим собой. Сам отвечаешь, сам решаешь, сам действуешь, Прибежище, - это все равно только ты сам, все Древо Прибежища где оно в конце концов?
> 
> Но это не исключает ни ритуала, ни книг, ни Учителей, ни друзей по Дхарме, ни других ЖС)


Вы сказали: _"КАЖДЫЙ , кто встретился с Учением в этой жизни, знает о своем внутреннем Прибежище с самого начала, просто не отдает себе в этом сразу отчет."_
Это взгляд из вашего личного опыта. Мне он (наверняка как и многим) очень близок. Но это не исключает и другие варианты. 
В остальном - да. Тоже так вижу.
Буддизм честен - не сваливать ответственность и действия на кого-то. всё сам. И это даёт чёткую картину пути и силу. Но поддержка конечно нужна. Она и есть Прибежище.

----------


## Анна А

> Если у вас произошёл оргазм,


Максим, это можно назвать проще - инсайтом )




> вы не можете поддерживать его постоянно, но памяти пережитого побуждает вас искать его повторения. А тут ещё и тётя Глаша говорит, что пару минут это не предел, а можно продлить на дофига. Иди доця, тренируйся и помогай всем скорострелам на благо:-)


побуждение искать повторения...это путь к зависимости. Не разделяю такую формулировку.
Но мысль понятна ) Если ты осознал для себя направление пути - начинаешь разгребать завалы на пути и узнавать дорогу.

----------


## Максим&

> Вот это задело чуток. Почему пусть и не надолго? Если ты поворачиваешь штурвал на то, что дошло как откровение и истина, это переживание с тобой навсегда (имхо конечно)


Ну или такой вариант, если вы уж про штурвалы заговорили. Ненадолго потому, что есть такие феномены как клеши и санскары. Это волны, мели, водовороты на пути следования вашего корабля, и могут так закрутить что вы и позабудете из какой точки вы вообще выплыли. Но по мере улучшения вашего навыка владения штурвалом и цель ясна и берег видно лучше.

----------

Анна А (10.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы сказали: _"КАЖДЫЙ , кто встретился с Учением в этой жизни, знает о своем внутреннем Прибежище с самого начала, просто не отдает себе в этом сразу отчет."_
> Это взгляд из вашего личного опыта. Мне он (наверняка как и многим) очень близок. Но это не исключает и другие варианты. 
> В остальном - да. Тоже так вижу.
> Буддизм честен - не сваливать ответственность и действия на кого-то. всё сам. И это даёт чёткую картину пути и силу. Но поддержка конечно нужна. Она и есть Прибежище.


Поскольку знаю многих буддистов лично и с самого начала их встречи с буддизмом, это не только мой личный опыт) Ну ЧТО заставляет человека вообще принимать во внимание Прибежище и желание встать под его защиту?? Варианты, это когда человек имеет ДОВЕРИЕ, но недостаточно причин, чтобы ему давать зеленый свет, но он все-таки не бросает и ищет подтверждения. Но все равно этот интерес подпитан кармическими задатками по встрече с Учением. Может, человек какую-то свободу или благо немножечко не подкопил)

А есть ВООБЩЕ ПОЛНЫЕ отрицатели) Их ничто не пробивает. Навроде моего мужа) Я именно на нем поняла всенасчет свободи благ человеческого рождения. Причем, интересно, он ни за что не станет буддистом, но при этом сердечный и очень добрый человек, получше меня) И в каком-то смысле он с Учением все-тки встретился. В моем лице)

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, это можно назвать проще - инсайтом )
> 
> 
> побуждение искать повторения...это путь к зависимости. Не разделяю такую формулировку )


Искать повторения на благо всех живых существ! Это уже махаяна, а не хинаянская самоудовлетвопенность.
Но пусть будет инсайт. Зачем придираться к словам. Просто можно остаться на уровне зависимости от инсайта, а можно углублятт свои знания и понимания цели.

----------


## Максим&

> Поскольку знаю многих буддистов лично и с самого начала их встречи с буддизмом, это не только мой личный опыт) Ну ЧТО заставляет человека вообще принимать во внимание Прибежище? Варианты, это когда человек имеет ДОВЕРИЕ, но недостаточно причин, чтобы ему давать зеленый свет, но он все-таки не бросает и ищет подтверждения. Но все равно этот интерес подпитан кармическими задатками по встрече с Учением. Может, человек какую-то свободу или благо немножечко не подкопил)
> 
> А есть ВООБЩЕ ПОЛНЫЕ отрицатели) Их ничто не пробивает. Навроде моего мужа) Я именно на нем поняла всенасчет свободи благ человеческого рождения. Причем, интересно, он ни за что не станет буддистом, но при этом сердечный и очень добрый человек, получше меня) И в каком-то смысле он с Учением все-тки встретился. В моем лице)


Ну если он сердечный и очень добрый то и на кой ему ваше Учение? Родится себе в Чистых Землях или сыном махаламы и познакомится потом.

----------


## Анна А

> Ну или такой вариант, если вы уж про штурвалы заговорили. Ненадолго потому, что есть такие феномены как клеши и санскары. Это волны, мели, водовороты на пути следования вашего корабля, и могут так закрутить что вы и позабудете из какой точки вы вообще выплыли. Но по мере улучшения вашего навыка владения штурвалом и цель ясна и берег видно лучше.


штурвалы...да, что-то на море опять тянет ) классный пример вы привели.
клеши и самскары знакомы конечно, но если я позабуду о точке откуда и куда...ничего не поделаешь - карма, значит не время ещё. Но что-то мне говорит о том, что не позабуду. Опыт не даст )




> Искать повторения на благо всех живых существ! Это уже махаяна, а не хинаянская самоудовлетворенность.
> Но пусть будет инсайт. Зачем придираться к словам. Просто можно остаться на уровне зависимости от инсайта, а можно углублятт свои знания и понимания цели.


Ну зачем так на хинаяну? Там не так всё просто - для других или для себя...
Простите за придирку, просто смыслы совсем разные. Одно - получение краткого удовольствия  второе - намного продолжительнее. "Зависимость от инсайта" мне непонятна. Но мысль вашу поняла, соглашусь конечно.

----------


## Максим&

> штурвалы...да, что-то на море опять тянет ) классный пример вы привели.
> клеши и самскары знакомы конечно, но если я позабуду о точке откуда и куда...ничего не поделаешь - карма, значит не время ещё. Но что-то мне говорит о том, что не позабуду. Опыт не даст )


Ну и опыт тоже конечно. А другие добавляют,  что крутить штурвал, лазить по реям и ругаться матом как заправский морской волк это у нас в крови.

----------


## Анна А

> Но все равно этот интерес подпитан кармическими задатками по встрече с Учением.


да всё как ни крути - кармические тропинки )




> А есть ВООБЩЕ ПОЛНЫЕ отрицатели) Их ничто не пробивает. Навроде моего мужа) Я именно на нем поняла все насчет свободы благ человеческого рождения. Причем, интересно, он ни за что не станет буддистом, но при этом сердечный и очень добрый человек, получше меня) И в каком-то смысле он с Учением все-тки встретился. В моем лице)


Вы думаете ему не хватает Учения? (при его-то качествах) А Ваша недостаточная сердечность и доброта - не мешает Учению?
(осторожно, провокация!))

----------


## Анна А

> Ну и опыт тоже конечно. А другие добавляют,  что крутить штурвал, лазить по реям и ругаться матом как заправский морской волк это у нас в крови.


почему бы и нет, если это не мешает следить за штурвалом? )

----------


## Максим&

> почему бы и нет, если это не мешает следить за штурвалом? )


Не, ну есть крутые боцманы которые уже с пеленок орут: отдать швартовы и якорь мне в ...:-)  Но это самородки, да и то ушли в историю. Мы же дальше буйков никогда не заплывали, а кто и в тазике хлюпался всю жизнь. Это тоже самскары которые пугают нас при каждой приличной качке.
Вобщем, мы давно друг друга поняли. Так что юнга, принеси как мне рому и табачку, я пока покурю, а ты следи за компАсом:-)

----------


## Анна А

> Не, ну есть крутые боцманы которые уже с пеленок орут: отдать швартовы и якорь мне в ...:-)  Но это самородки, да и то ушли в историю. Мы же дальше буйков никогда не заплывали, а кто и в тазике хлюпался всю жизнь. Это тоже самскары которые пугают нас при каждой приличной качке.
> Вобщем, мы давно друг друга поняли. *Так что юнга, принеси как мне рому и табачку, я пока покурю, а ты следи за компАсом:-)*


Эй, полегче, кто-кто тут юнга? ...компас показывает на правильную субординацию  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (10.04.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Вчера Лама подарил мне какой то тибетский шарфик, забыл как называется, и сказал, что он пригодиться мне во время принятия Прибежища.


Это хадак. По легенде одна пара нищих захотела поднести дар Шакьямуни, но у них ничего не было кроме набедренных повязок. Муж захотел подарить повязку,но жена сказала:"Ты что,решил предстать голым перед Буддой?". Мимо шел Шакьямуни и сказал: "Не бойтесь,выходите". Муж и жена поднесли ему набедренные повязки и Шакьямуни сказал:"Мне подносили разные вещи,но это дар - наивысший. Вы отдали мне последнее".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2016), Нико (10.04.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Это хадак. По легенде одна пара нищих захотела поднести дар Шакьямуни, но у них ничего не было кроме набедренных повязок. Муж захотел подарить повязку,но жена сказала:"Ты что,решил предстать голым перед Буддой?". Мимо шел Шакьямуни и сказал: "Не бойтесь,выходите". Муж и жена поднесли ему набедренные повязки и Шакьямуни сказал:"Мне подносили разные вещи,но это дар - наивысший. Вы отдали мне последнее".


А я думала, что это чисто тибетское изобретение.

----------


## Харуказе

> А я думала, что это чисто тибетское изобретение.


На счёт этой истории не знаю на сколько это правда. Её рассказал Тензин Приядаши. Он индус. http://mongol.su/wiki/index.php?title=Хадак

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы думаете ему не хватает Учения? (при его-то качествах) А Ваша недостаточная сердечность и доброта - не мешает Учению?
> (осторожно, провокация!))


Правильной встрече с Учением мешает только отсутствие полного набора благ и свобод человеческого рождения(см Ламрим)) Видно, мой муж их не подкопил достаточно) Раз не следует Учению. Хотя у него есть явные наработки.

За много лет буддизма убедилась, что сердечность и доброта иногда даже мешает Учению, если не является искусной. Я не сердечная и не добрая. Я просто внимательная к тому, что кому надо и не жадная)

А качества Учения тут не при чем. Оно само по себе ничего не даст, если человек ему не следцует. Руками Будды не развести чужие страдания, - да-да.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> После пяти лет посещения различных буддийских общин с 2010 года: Карма Кагью, Тхеравада, Гелуг, чтения книг, общения, медитаций, периода полного ухода от религиозных воззрений, попытки посещать православный храм и череды других событий, осознал, что нужно вернуться в исходную точку к буддизму и довести его до практического, уже более серьёзного уровня. 100% понял, что именно буддизм наиболее близок мне и я готов его приять безповоротно и навсегда. Сейчас посещаю лекции Антона Ламы в Петербургском Дацане, а в прошлую субботу настоятель Дацана Бадмаев Буда Бальжиевич дал разрешение принять прибежище, которое он будет давать 22 апреля. Есть по этому поводу некоторые вопросы и волнения.
> 
> Что для этого нужно иметь с собой?
> Я знаком с процедурой принятия христианского крещения в православии, а вот что будет происходить в буддийской традиции не знаю. К чему готовиться?
> До принятия прибежища нужно как то подготовиться: что то почитать, по особому помедетировать... ?
> Ну и вообще советы по подготовке к принятию прибежища кто какие сможет дать, буду признателен.


За много много лет хождения по разного рода ламам пришел к выводу, что почти всё это было зря. В том виде в каком вы его сами для себя восприняли до встречи с ламами это и есть самый настоящий буддизм. Буддизм Сегодня слишком исковеркан - там есть место политике, деньгам и прочим сансарическим радостям, включая их высшие формы. Я думаю, что если вы туда не пойдете это будет правильно. Не бойтесь привязанности и пр клешей, так как привязанность означает, что вы желаете счастья. Желайте счастье и будьте счастливы. Не забивайте себе голову, будьте свободны.

----------


## Lanky

to Дмитрий Родионов. 
Никого не слушайте. Оденьтесь в белое, праздничное. Возьмите с собой хадак, цветы, сладости какие нибудь, банку меда например. Думайте, что идете к врачу, целителю который протянул вам руку помощи через время и расстояние. Примите слова Прибежища как лекарство. Это будет великий день для вас. Вы возобновляете кармическую связь с Учением. 
Все эти дни просто думайте хорошо обо всех, желайте всем счастья и себе тоже. 
Не бухайте. Воздержитесь. 
Все будет хорошо.
Ом мани падме хум.

----------

Анна А (11.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это хадак. По легенде одна пара нищих захотела поднести дар Шакьямуни, но у них ничего не было кроме набедренных повязок. Муж захотел подарить повязку,но жена сказала:"Ты что,решил предстать голым перед Буддой?". Мимо шел Шакьямуни и сказал: "Не бойтесь,выходите". Муж и жена поднесли ему набедренные повязки и Шакьямуни сказал:"Мне подносили разные вещи,но это дар - наивысший. Вы отдали мне последнее".


Есть совершенно другая версия, куда как более логичная, что однажды бедная женщина, у которой было только одно белое сари, стирала его у реки, и отдала его Будде в знак почтения, - единственное, что у нее было)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну если он сердечный и очень добрый то и на кой ему ваше Учение? Родится себе в Чистых Землях или сыном махаламы и познакомится потом.


На кой? Добрый и хороший, он и клеши имеет, и аффекты проявляет, неведенье без развития нужных навыков и наработки понимания все равно не уйдет. Про сына махаламы имею большие сомнения. Не все сыны лам бывают замечательными практиками Дхармы)

----------


## Анна А

> Правильной встрече с Учением мешает только отсутствие полного набора благ и свобод человеческого рождения(см Ламрим)) Видно, мой муж их не подкопил достаточно) Раз не следует Учению. Хотя у него есть явные наработки.
> 
> За много лет буддизма убедилась, что сердечность и доброта иногда даже мешает Учению, если не является искусной. Я не сердечная и не добрая. Я просто внимательная к тому, что кому надо и не жадная)
> 
> А качества Учения тут не при чем. Оно само по себе ничего не даст, если человек ему не следцует. Руками Будды не развести чужие страдания, - да-да.


А как выглядит _неправильная_ встреча с учением?

----------


## Фил

> А как выглядит _неправильная_ встреча с учением?


Что нибудь типа "медитируй и богатей"  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (12.04.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Что нибудь типа "медитируй и богатей"


Тогда, это встреча не с Учением, а с имитацией его )
Просто думаю, что неправильной встречи не бывает. Если вы нашли друг друга, значит ты всё делал правильно.

----------

Фил (11.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Что нибудь типа "медитируй и богатей"


А правильно это: "медитируй-  не спазматируй!"? (от боли и не удовлетворённостью сансарой- как всякий честный продвинутый буддист)

----------

Фил (11.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Стань улиткою скорее, мир тревоги и надежды, разложи на составные- ощущения точнее, и тогда твой мозг усталый- мерзкую настройку скинув- быстро обретёт нирвану-или что-нибудь такое.. (сами  как-то назовите-в "благость" кто не погрузился)

----------

Альбина (27.04.2016), Мяснов (12.04.2016), Фил (11.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Стань улиткою скорее, мир тревоги и надежды, разложи на составные- ощущения точнее, и тогда твой мозг усталый- мерзкую настройку скинув- быстро обретёт нирвану-или что-нибудь такое.. (сами  как-то назовите-в "благость" кто не погрузился)


И тогда не поглупея-а отбросив лишь цеплянья-за концепты обобщенья-будешь постигать Природу-будешь создавать машины, музыку или картины, кулинарные шедевры или даже не шедевры-это никому не важно-потому что невозможно-жить без Творчества на свете-в этом счастье и нирвана-чтобы там ни говорили.

----------

Lanky (12.04.2016), Альбина (27.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Разрешено ли архату творить? Если да, можно ли творить после полудня?

----------

Дубинин (11.04.2016), Паня (12.04.2016), Фил (11.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

А что ему еще делать?  :Smilie: 
Он творит Добро!  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А как выглядит _неправильная_ встреча с учением?


Когда чего-то не хватает) См вот тут)

http://spiritual.narod.ru/lib/lamrim13.html

Например, рожденье приверженцем ложных воззрений.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Когда чего-то не хватает) См вот тут)
> 
> http://spiritual.narod.ru/lib/lamrim13.html
> 
> Например, рожденье приверженцем ложных воззрений.


Жажда к деньгам, власти и пр это ложное воззрение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Жажда к деньгам, власти и пр это ложное воззрение.


Вот, каким образом - жажда вдруг стала воззрением ?
А если закладываются соответствующие причины  высокого рождения, благосостояния и достатка - это тоже ложное воззрение ?

Еще интересно вот это, какие воззрения, ложные или нет:
Я думаю, что если вы *туда не пойдете*  это будет правильно. Не бойтесь привязанности и пр клешей, так как привязанность означает, что вы желаете счастья. Желайте счастье и будьте счастливы. Не забивайте себе голову, будьте свободны. (с)

п.с. _туда не пойдете_ - это так понимаю, не идти принимать Прибежище. Это и будет по Вашему - _правильно_ ???

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Жажда к деньгам, власти и пр это ложное воззрение.


Нет. в ссылке четко говорится, что 


> приверженца ложного воззрения о несуществовании предыдущей и будущей жизней, [закона] деяния-плода


 - Это имеется ввиду как ложные воззрения.

А то, что вы пишите, так это животным, в аду или духом голодным и богом небожителем.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Пема Дролкар, да хоть если воззреть во все что можно и по Ламримам всех версий, но если действия негативные совершаются, тогда по причинно-следственному закону никакое такое истинное или ложное воззрение не поможет. Поймите, отбросьте иллюзии.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Владимир, перечитайте снова самый первый пост в этой теме и не надо выдергивать слова из общего контекста. Еще раз про многочисленных лам и что лучше до... Вдумайтесь не искажайте чисто под себя. Если хотите я могу вам предложить перечитать многомиллионные аферы преподобных и пр политические и др мирские радости раскрыть как бы по принципу гуру учит учеников... Прибежище принимать, но пока не ходить это будет правильно.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Нет. в ссылке четко говорится, что  - Это имеется ввиду как ложные воззрения.
> 
> А то, что вы пишите, так это животным, в аду или духом голодным и богом небожителем.


Сегодня деньги и власть это высшие ценности, это и бог и истина и воззрение. Об этом речь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир, перечитайте снова самый первый пост в этой теме и не надо выдергивать слова из общего контекста. Еще раз про многочисленных лам и что лучше до... Вдумайтесь не искажайте чисто под себя. Если хотите я могу вам предложить перечитать многомиллионные аферы преподобных и пр политические и др мирские радости раскрыть как бы по принципу гуру учит учеников... Прибежище принимать, но пока не ходить это будет правильно.


Перечитал, самый первый пост в этой теме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25349
На который Вы и ответили, то я что процитировал:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post752172

И что имеем: человек пять лет узнаёт буддизм, посещает разные центры, знакомиться, и вот останавливает выбор. Прекрасное и имхо дольно обдуманное решение.

И вот Вы, ни стого ни сего, начитавшись интернет прессы и всяких историй: Неходите!

Вы лично знакомы с Дацаном, с его Ламой, центром; имеет ли вообще данная организация хоть какую-то связь с Вашим негативным опытом ?
Нет !

Дак к чему весь этот сыр-бор. Грязи много накопилось ? имхо, Вы уж извините и пожалуйста поверьте на слово : внутри она.  И нечего её на других, причём заочно,  постоянно изливать.
Есть очень хорошие наставления Джамгён Когнтрюл Лодрё Тхае, коренного Гуру Пятнадцатого Гьялва Кармапы:
_Сказано, что когда склонность порицать других полностью сформировалась, то уже в этой жизни вы утратите все, что взращивали и лелеяли. А в следующей вы родитесь либо среди вечно голодных призраков, либо рабом. Поскольку обычные люди, (подобные нам) не обладают способностями сверхчувственного , то мы не ведаем, кто может оказаться архатом, а кто — бодхисаттвой, в какой форме такие существа могут проповедовать Дхарму или какие особые методы они могут использовать для помощи живым существам. 
Будучи сам невеждой, не осуждай других! Поскольку сказано, что оскорбивший бодхисаттву будет многие кальпы (эпохи мироздания) корчиться в муках ада, то учитывай серьезные последствия даже одной неприятной шутки в чужую сторону._ (с)

Особенно эти наставления важны для Кагью, ведь опыт линии Махамудры передаёться только благодаря благословлению Учителей линии. Как сказал один ранних Учитилей Кагью:
_Только посредством очищения загрязнений, накопления заслуги, и получению благословления Гуру
Вы сможете постичь совозникающую, чистую, вневременную мудрость.
Все остальные методы можно считать заблуждением._ (с) 

Конечно дело Ваше, можете и дальше отсекать все связи, разрушать накопления и подрубывать корень.  Но, как мне кажется, рекомендация другому не пойти принанимать Прибежище - довольно серьёзный показатель, что что-то идёт не так. Наверное стоит задуматься.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сегодня деньги и власть это высшие ценности, это и бог и истина и воззрение. Об этом речь.


Буддизм не только про то, что сегодня. Деньги и власть для многих людей были всегда главными ценностями, и многие люди сейчас, точно также, как и раньше, думают не только о материальном.

И это уж точно не про буддистов. А что касается существ самсары, которые не могут встретиться с Учением, их терзает вообще все, что угодно, а не только увлечения деньгами и властью.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема Дролкар, да хоть если воззреть во все что можно и по Ламримам всех версий, но если действия негативные совершаются, тогда по причинно-следственному закону никакое такое истинное или ложное воззрение не поможет. Поймите, отбросьте иллюзии.


Вы, вероятно забыли, что Ламримы читаются для ПРИМЕНЕНИЯ содержимого в них в собственной практике и жизни. Весь этот Ваш пессимизм говорит о том, что вы не слишком пытаетесь работать над собой и видите только негативное во всем.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> За много много лет хождения по разного рода ламам пришел к выводу, что почти всё это было зря. В том виде в каком вы его сами для себя восприняли до встречи с ламами это и есть самый настоящий буддизм. Буддизм Сегодня слишком исковеркан - там есть место политике, деньгам и прочим сансарическим радостям, включая их высшие формы. Я думаю, что если вы туда не пойдете это будет правильно. Не бойтесь привязанности и пр клешей, так как привязанность означает, что вы желаете счастья. Желайте счастье и будьте счастливы. Не забивайте себе голову, будьте свободны.


Не подкопили благих заслуг, видно.

Ламы многим приносят огромное благо. 

Буддизм сохранился в чистоте и есть его добросовестные практики и реализованные учителя.

Отговаривать ходить кого-то по ламам принесет Вам самому только неблагие отпечатки. Это каждый может решить САМ, куда ему ходить, как на что смотреть и чем пользоваться. То, что Вы чего-то недопоняли от своего хождения, - Ваша собственная проблема.

Ваши рассуждения о привязанности говорят о непонимании смысла избавления от клеш.

Желание счастья в буддизме, избавления от страданий, - это правильное желание, но данная цель достигается именно через устранение клеш. Свобода достигается только таким образом.

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

Сегодня принял прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях: Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, и с этого дня уже официально являюсь буддистом школы Гелуг. Посвящение в буддисты проводил настоятель Петербургского храма «Дацан Гунзэчойнэй» традиционной буддийской сангхи России Бадмаев Буда Бальжиевич.

Всего прибежище приняли семь человек, включая меня. Одна девушка приехала специально в Санкт-Петербург из Беларуссии ради прохождения этой церемонии - вот действительно целеустремлённость на пути к просветлению.

Церемония состоялась после Дуйнхор хурала в честь Праздника Калачакры - Владыки колеса времени (один из самых больших буддийских праздников).



Я самый крайний справа.

----------

Aion (26.04.2016), Lanky (26.04.2016), Vladiimir (23.04.2016), Алдын Хадыс (27.04.2016), Алик (23.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2016), Вольдемар (22.04.2016), Дмитрий Светлов (24.04.2016), Евгений Шпагин (23.04.2016), Максим& (26.04.2016), Пема Ванчук (23.04.2016), Савелов Александр (20.05.2020), ТобаВэй (23.04.2016), Фил (23.04.2016), Харуказе (26.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Сегодня принял прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях: Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, и с этого дня уже официально являюсь буддистом школы Гелуг.


Скажите, а как происходит принятие обетов мирянина ( пратимокши), их кажется 5 ? И приняли ли вы одновременно с Прибежищем обеты бодхисаттвы, как это ритуально оформлялось?

Теперь уже не к вам лично вопрос, а тем к в курсе.
1. Касательно обетов мирянина. Обязуясь не пить алкоголь, подразумевается вот воОбще ни-ни, или все же можно немного, но так чтоб это не вызвало дурных поступков или слов?
2. Попадает ли в современном представлении буддийских учителей онанизм под неправильное сексуальное поведение? В средневековье видимо попадал. Легба тут как-то приводил цитату из "Слов моего всеблагого учителя", в том обществе онанизм считался "греховным" посиупком. Изменилось ли сейчас у там отношение к этому, и как сие действие трактуется в иных конфесиях ( махаяна, тхеравада)? 
3. 11 обет бодхисаттвы гласит-Не Давать учение о пустоте тем, кто не готов его понять.
В каком обьеме принимающий обеты бодхисаттвы должен знать ( понимать) учение о пустоте дабы это непонимание не навлекало на лам нарушение ихних обетов? Сколько книг, метод чек, практик я должен совершить/ прочетать чтоб быть готовым к принятию этого учения?
Паралельно с этим возникает ещё один вопрос- а как на массовых посвящениях учителя проверяют понимание пустоты у тех кого они даже не знают? Ведь тут запросто может следовать коренное нарушение обета со стороны учителя. Или перед махаянским посвящением всегда проводится некая лекция о Пустоте, где учитель пытается вложить некий минимум в умы будущих бодхисатв?

----------

Алдын Хадыс (26.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Скажите, а как происходит принятие обетов мирянина ( пратимокши), их кажется 5 ? И приняли ли вы одновременно с Прибежищем обеты бодхисаттвы, как это ритуально оформлялось?
> 
> Теперь уже не к вам лично вопрос, а тем к в курсе.
> 1. Касательно обетов мирянина. Обязуясь не пить алкоголь, подразумевается вот воОбще ни-ни, или все же можно немного, но так чтоб это не вызвало дурных поступков или слов?
> 2. Попадает ли в современном представлении буддийских учителей онанизм под неправильное сексуальное поведение? В средневековье видимо попадал. Легба тут как-то приводил цитату из "Слов моего всеблагого учителя", в том обществе онанизм считался "греховным" посиупком. Изменилось ли сейчас у там отношение к этому, и как сие действие трактуется в иных конфесиях ( махаяна, тхеравада)? 
> 3. 11 обет бодхисаттвы гласит-Не Давать учение о пустоте тем, кто не готов его понять.
> В каком обьеме принимающий обеты бодхисаттвы должен знать ( понимать) учение о пустоте дабы это непонимание не навлекало на лам нарушение ихних обетов? Сколько книг, метод чек, практик я должен совершить/ прочетать чтоб быть готовым к принятию этого учения?
> Паралельно с этим возникает ещё один вопрос- а как на массовых посвящениях учителя проверяют понимание пустоты у тех кого они даже не знают? Ведь тут запросто может следовать коренное нарушение обета со стороны учителя. Или перед махаянским посвящением всегда проводится некая лекция о Пустоте, где учитель пытается вложить некий минимум в умы будущих бодхисатв?


1. Алкоголь не более капли на тыльной стороне ладони.
2. Ну низя  :Cry:  (уже много раз задавали вопрос- ламам)
3. Про пустоту- это на совести лам. Ибо самая тяжкая карма от "неправильного воззрения"- в Ламриме любом (нигилизм- энтернализм)

----------

Фил (26.04.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> 1. Алкоголь не более капли на тыльной стороне ладони.
> 2. Ну низя  (уже много раз задавали вопрос- ламам)
> 3. Про пустоту- это на совести лам. Ибо самая тяжкая карма от "неправильного воззрения"- в Ламриме любом (нигилизм- энтернализм)


Я видел лАм, которые спокойно употребляют зеленого змия, имеют жену, детей и тд, совершенно спокойно и уверенно, объясняя это принадлежанием к одной из красношапочниковской линии. Любой из вас я уверен сможет навскидку привести кучу примеров. Начиная с Монголии, Тибета, заканчивая Копенгагеном.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Скажите, а как происходит принятие обетов мирянина ( пратимокши), их кажется 5 ? И приняли ли вы одновременно с Прибежищем обеты бодхисаттвы, как это ритуально оформлялось?
> 
> Теперь уже не к вам лично вопрос, а тем к в курсе.
> 1. Касательно обетов мирянина. Обязуясь не пить алкоголь, подразумевается вот воОбще ни-ни, или все же можно немного, но так чтоб это не вызвало дурных поступков или слов?
> 2. Попадает ли в современном представлении буддийских учителей онанизм под неправильное сексуальное поведение? В средневековье видимо попадал. Легба тут как-то приводил цитату из "Слов моего всеблагого учителя", в том обществе онанизм считался "греховным" посиупком. Изменилось ли сейчас у там отношение к этому, и как сие действие трактуется в иных конфесиях ( махаяна, тхеравада)? 
> 3. 11 обет бодхисаттвы гласит-Не Давать учение о пустоте тем, кто не готов его понять.
> В каком обьеме принимающий обеты бодхисаттвы должен знать ( понимать) учение о пустоте дабы это непонимание не навлекало на лам нарушение ихних обетов? Сколько книг, метод чек, практик я должен совершить/ прочетать чтоб быть готовым к принятию этого учения?
> Паралельно с этим возникает ещё один вопрос- а как на массовых посвящениях учителя проверяют понимание пустоты у тех кого они даже не знают? Ведь тут запросто может следовать коренное нарушение обета со стороны учителя. Или перед махаянским посвящением всегда проводится некая лекция о Пустоте, где учитель пытается вложить некий минимум в умы будущих бодхисатв?


После еще небольшого периода речь может если что пойти и если чё о нарушении самайи... А потом начнутся все эти спекуляции и инсинуации в лучшем случае, как недавно в этой теме назидали мне и пристыжали. Спасибо.

----------

Максим& (26.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> 1. Алкоголь не более капли на тыльной стороне ладони.
> 2. Ну низя  (уже много раз задавали вопрос- ламам)
> 3. Про пустоту- это на совести лам. Ибо самая тяжкая карма от "неправильного воззрения"- в Ламриме любом (нигилизм- энтернализм)


А смысл тогда в той капле вообще? Может это для монахов так жёстко? Из каких мирянских винай такое ограничение? Вопрос то серьёзный, и ответ-"так я слышал" ситуацию мало проясняет. Чем то ж эта капля и не более должна обьясняться. А то прям ислам какой-то. 
Алдын Хадысу: я то понимаю, что пьют все кто хочет пить и это на личной совести и понимании. Но кто-то же когда-то решил, что мирянам ни-ни и так традиция и осталась. Что-то не верится, чтоб это правило не подверглось более мягкому истолкованию. Блин, даже в православии пить можно :Cry: 
Про онанизм это конечно сурово, особенно учесть что в древне-тибетском обществе он ставился в один ряд на равне с таким  хардкором, что на ихнем фоне это просто забава. Это прям какая-то тибетская ( индийская?) подстава. Того ни-ни, с женой ( подругой) днём нильзя, а если ночью то только в миссионерской позе и без дополнительных фантазий. Может в немонашеских линиях с этим делом не так строго?
Про неправильное воззрение это в обетах другая статья-растрельная без разговора. Кстати, наверно если я приму путь бодхисаттвы, то поидее я должен вас в игнор добавить как злостного хулителя и упор того еретика, так?:-)  А вот про раздачу обетов тупэньким это другое, не такое суровое падение-но его запросто можно приквалифицировать к строгачу при опр.обстоятельствах. Поэтому и интересно, ведь должны ж поидее хоть пару часов курсов по катехизации устроить или накрйняк дать удобное обьяснение для этого обета.

----------


## Максим&

> Я видел лАм, которые спокойно употребляют зеленого змия, имеют жену, детей и тд, совершенно спокойно и уверенно, объясняя это принадлежанием к одной из красношапочниковской линии. Любой из вас я уверен сможет навскидку привести кучу примеров. Начиная с Монголии, Тибета, заканчивая Копенгагеном.


Так может дубининская капля это комментарий из гелуг, а в нингма или кагью помягше с этим?

----------


## Максим&

Вообще-то о соотношении "возрения-посвящения" меня натолкнула на размышление вот эта цитата из Геше Таши Церинга:



> Важно помнить, что основой для получения посвящения является прибежище, и не просто прибежище практика хинаяны, а прибежище махаяны, где мы решаем достичь просветления настолько быстро, насколько это возможно, чтобы освободить всех живых существ от страданий. Также мы должны стремиться развивать не только бодхичитту устремления, но и бодхичитту действия. Путь бодхисаттвы занимает множество жизней, эоны времени. Для практика ваджраяны невыносимо, что придется ждать так долго и что всё это время живые существа будут страдать. Поэтому, чтобы освободить их от страданий настолько быстро, насколько это возможно, мы решаем без промедления достичь просветления, несмотря, насколько будет тяжел путь или как много сложностей придется преодолеть*. Если мы обладаем этой особой альтруистичной мотивацией и глубоким познанием пустоты, тогда у нас есть всё необходимое для получения посвящения*.


Здесь он наверно имеет в виду уже не махаянское Прибежище, которое так же обязывает к некоторому пониманию Пустотности ( правда невыяснена степень понимания). Тут геше видимо говорит уже о тантрическом посвящении и необходимости до первого своего ванга иметь уже "за плечами" цитирую: глубокое знание пустоты. 
Интересно, глубокое это насколько, и многие ли ваджраянцы получая свои ванги имели это глубокое знание? А если я не имел этого знания и стал тантристом, то кто в аду гореть будет-я или лама, или обое? :Cry:

----------


## Максим&

> 2. Ну низя  (уже много раз задавали вопрос- ламам)


Я вот что подумал, может это низзя связано с тантрическими практиками: пранаяма, каналы, ветры, бинду. Вобщем как у даосов, снизить утрату семени до минимума. Тоесть чисто практическое низзя, садхановское так сказать, а не обще этическое. А для скромного махаяниста и нет таких суровых тантрических запретов?

----------


## Дубинин

> А смысл тогда в той капле вообще? Может это для монахов так жёстко? Из каких мирянских винай такое ограничение? Вопрос то серьёзный, и ответ-"так я слышал" ситуацию мало проясняет. Чем то ж эта капля и не более должна обьясняться. А то прям ислам какой-то. 
> Алдын Хадысу: я то понимаю, что пьют все кто хочет пить и это на личной совести и понимании. Но кто-то же когда-то решил, что мирянам ни-ни и так традиция и осталась. Что-то не верится, чтоб это правило не подверглось более мягкому истолкованию. Блин, даже в православии пить можно
> Про онанизм это конечно сурово, особенно учесть что в древне-тибетском обществе он ставился в один ряд на равне с таким  хардкором, что на ихнем фоне это просто забава. Это прям какая-то тибетская ( индийская?) подстава. Того ни-ни, с женой ( подругой) днём нильзя, а если ночью то только в миссионерской позе и без дополнительных фантазий. Может в немонашеских линиях с этим делом не так строго?
> Про неправильное воззрение это в обетах другая статья-растрельная без разговора. Кстати, наверно если я приму путь бодхисаттвы, то поидее я должен вас в игнор добавить как злостного хулителя и упор того еретика, так?:-)  А вот про раздачу обетов тупэньким это другое, не такое суровое падение-но его запросто можно приквалифицировать к строгачу при опр.обстоятельствах. Поэтому и интересно, ведь должны ж поидее хоть пару часов курсов по катехизации устроить или накрйняк дать удобное обьяснение для этого обета.


Ну про каплю я точно не помню, кажется здесь постили  (есть ещё вариант с каплей на травинке)- это кажется после того как монахи упились- ввели сиё правило- в  винае-питаке- что- ле.. (а обет то не отличается от монашеского).
Пьющие ламы- не нарушают обета шравака (в идеале)- ибо бухло есть вещество самаи- и нектар- в тантрах махааннутарайоги.
Про секас- тоже отмазки есть в тантре- но это к гуру..

----------


## Дубинин

> Я вот что подумал, может это низзя связано с тантрическими практиками: пранаяма, каналы, ветры, бинду. Вобщем как у даосов, снизить утрату семени до минимума. Тоесть чисто практическое низзя, садхановское так сказать, а не обще этическое. А для скромного махаяниста и нет таких суровых тантрических запретов?


Нет- в тантре- вообще семя терять нельзя- при контакте с женским божеством (партнёром по сексу), а старый- добрый Онон есть дело нарушения шравакаяны.
(а запретов  нет и так- если спецом обета не брать (там где я был- нигде не совмещалась практика принятия Прибежища и обетов "мирянина"- "по умолчанию") есть не благой карм- "неумелого поведения телом")

----------


## Антарадхана

Запрет на употребление алкоголя имеет довольно раннее происхождение, и был установлен еще Буддой. Изначально такового не было, но после прецедента с бухнувшими монахами, он был зафиксирован в Винае. Миряне сначала тоже принимали 4 обета, но позже был добавлен пятый, о воздержании от употребления пьянящих напитков, полученных путем брожения из злаков и нектара. Обет связан с социально опасностью употребления алкоголя, т.к. он способствует беспечности: выпил... украл... убил... и т.п. Но обеты идут по степени тяжести: убийство человека - наиболее тяжкий проступок, кража - тоже очень серьезный проступок, но менее тяжкий чем убийство, далее идет прелюбодеяние, затем ложь, и самым последним опьянение алкоголем. Т.е. опьянение - это наименее тяжкий из всех проступков, но при этом в состоянии опьянения, человек беспечен и к соблюдению остальных обетов, не говоря уже про такие вещи, как не благая компания выпивох и алкоголизм.

----------

Алик (27.04.2016), Максим& (27.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Нет- в тантре- вообще семя терять нельзя- при контакте с женским божеством (партнёром по сексу), а старый- добрый Онон есть дело нарушения шравакаяны.
> (а запретов  нет и так- если спецом обета не брать (там где я был- нигде не совмещалась практика принятия Прибежища и обетов "мирянина"- "по умолчанию") есть не благой карм- "неумелого поведения телом")


А как это обетов не брать? Я полагал, что эти 5 мирянских обетов общие для всех. Это я как бы стал буддистом-но продолжаю убивать/гнобить, лгать/клеветать, трахать чужих жен/ослов, и пр., но зато я принял Прибежище. Без обетов это уже и не буддизм, а непонятно что. Да и разумные мужи типа Берзина, или того же Таше  пишут, что хоть ты самый затантранный тантрик, но в основе лежит хинаяно-махаянская этика+ бодхичитта. Если этого нет-то ты не буддийский тантрик.

Тоже и с махаяной. Типа можно вступить на путь махаянский но без обетов, наследование которым несёт 18 коренных падений?

----------


## Максим&

> Ну про каплю я точно не помню, кажется здесь постили  (есть ещё вариант с каплей на травинке)- это кажется после того как монахи упились- ввели сиё правило- в  винае-питаке- что- ле.. (а обет то не отличается от монашеского).
> Пьющие ламы- не нарушают обета шравака (в идеале)- ибо бухло есть вещество самаи- и нектар- в тантрах махааннутарайоги.
> Про секас- тоже отмазки есть в тантре- но это к гуру..


Ну а у йогов оговорок таких нет, что прежде чем сдружиться с Бахусом необходимо реализовать хоть какие-то садханы, отсидеть пару ретритов, увидеть нимб над головой и пр.?

----------


## Максим&

> Запрет на употребление алкоголя имеет довольно раннее происхождение, и был установлен еще Буддой. Изначально такового не было, но после прецедента с бухнувшими монахами, он был зафиксирован в Винае. Миряне сначала тоже принимали 4 обета, но позже был добавлен пятый, о воздержании от употребления пьянящих напитков, полученных путем брожения из злаков и нектара. Обет связан с социально опасностью употребления алкоголя, т.к. он способствует беспечности: выпил... украл... убил... и т.п. Но обеты идут по степени тяжести: убийство человека - наиболее тяжкий проступок, кража - тоже очень серьезный проступок, но менее тяжкий чем убийство, далее идет прелюбодеяние, затем ложь, и самым последним опьянение алкоголем. Т.е. опьянение - это наименее тяжкий из всех проступков, но при этом в состоянии опьянения, человек беспечен и к соблюдению остальных обетов, не говоря уже про такие вещи, как не благая компания выпивох и алкоголизм.


Обычно, в историческом процессе все подобные "Не убий" как то коментировались дополнительно. Например 'не убий' не подразумевает, что нельзя защищаться от агрессора. 'Не лги' в махаяне покрайней мере, допускает неправду если она служит благу. Например: хозяйка-где партизаны? Либо сказать правду-они в шкафу, либо соврать-они ушли на север. 
Так я полагал и с алкоголем должно было быть. Может есть такие, что берегов не видят и их после рюмки несёт во все тяжкие. То таким лучше строгач.
Но ведь есть у людей какие-то мероприятия ( дни рождения, поминки, новый год) когда все может быть и цивилизованно. 
Неужели монахи для мирян эту заповедь не смягчили? 
Прелюбодеяние-сюда вот как мне видиться, относиться либо сексуальное насилие, либо контакт с чужим мужем/ женой и несовершеннолетней+ родичи, скот всякий и прочая капрофагия, неуемность в смене партнёров.
Но почему нельзя днём с женой, со всякими экстравагантностями или накрайняк самоублажиться? Это какое-то средневековье:-) 
Но

----------

Lanky (27.04.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Неужели монахи для мирян эту заповедь не смягчили?


Нет, не смягчили. Не употреблять - значит не употреблять *совсем*. Но обеты могут быть нарушены, как монахом, так и мирянином. Если кто-то выпил на праздник несколько рюмок, и спокойно лег спать, а не пошел искать приключений, то не думаю, что этот проступок как-то ухудшит камму, но при всем при этом - это будет нарушение обета, и об этом нужно помнить.




> 'Не лги' в махаяне покрайней мере, допускает неправду если она служит благу. Например: хозяйка-где партизаны? Либо сказать правду-они в шкафу, либо соврать-они ушли на север.


В тхераваде тоже можно нарушить менее значимый обет, дабы избежать совершить более тяжкий проступок. Например солгать, что-бы избежать соучастия в убийстве, не выдав партизан. Но в идеале конечно соблюдать все обеты по возможности без нарушений.

----------


## Максим&

> Нет, не смягчили. Не употреблять - значит не употреблять *совсем*. Но обеты могут быть нарушены, как монахом, так и мирянином. Если кто-то выпил на праздник несколько рюмок, и спокойно лег спать, а не пошел искать приключений, то не думаю, что этот проступок как-то ухудшит камму, но при всем при этом - это будет нарушение обета, и об этом нужно помнить.
> 
> 
> 
> В тхераваде тоже можно нарушить менее значимый обет, дабы избежать совершить более тяжкий проступок. Например солгать, что-бы избежать соучастия в убийстве, не выдав партизан.


Увы, к сожалению ложится спать с мыслью о том, что я поступил совершенно правильно ( солгав во благо) или не сделав ничего дурного, выпив пару рюмок на мероприятиии, но при этом нарушил обет, не для меня. Уж лучше тогда и вправду не принимать никаких обетов, а жить просто по совести.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Увы, к сожалению ложится спать с мыслью о том, что я поступил совершенно правильно ( солгав во благо) или не сделав ничего дурного, выпив пару рюмок на мероприятиии, но при этом нарушил обет, не для меня. Уж лучше тогда и вправду не принимать никаких обетов, а жить просто по совести.


Будто вас кто-то заставляет что-либо принимать? Это дело добровольного, осознанного выбора. Жить по совести конечно хорошо, но у всех разная мера совести, и к тому же каждый понимает под этим "житием по совести", что-то свое, в соответствии с индивидуальным миропониманием. С обетами все проще. Будда дал мирянам конкретные наставления, сказав: будете соблюдать 5 нравственных обетов, будете развивать щедрость и иметь веру в Три Драгоценности - накопите благие заслуги и обретете благое рождение, либо в хороших условиях в человеческом мире, либо в одном из божественных миров.

----------


## Максим&

> Будто вас кто-то заставляет что-либо принимать? Это дело добровольного, осознанного выбора. Жить по совести конечно хорошо, но у всех разная мера совести, и к тому же каждый понимает под этим "житием по совести", что-то свое, в соответствии с индивидуальным миропониманием. С обетами все проще. Будда дал мирянам конкретные наставления, сказав: будете соблюдать 5 нравственных обетов, будете развивать щедрость и иметь веру в Три Драгоценности - накопите благие заслуги и обретете благое рождение, либо в хороших условиях в человеческом мире, либо в одном из божественных миров.


Никто конечно, я и не сержусь ни на кого. Просто полагал что ритуал Прибежища автоматом связан с обетами. Что он как-то встроен в церемонию и без обетов никак. Но если можно недавать обетов, а такое приходилось слышать не раз, или давать частично, то наверно лучше так.

----------


## Алик

> Никто конечно, я и не сержусь ни на кого. Просто полагал что ритуал Прибежища автоматом связан с обетами. Что он как-то встроен в церемонию и без обетов никак. Но если можно недавать обетов, а такое приходилось слышать не раз, или давать частично, то наверно лучше так.


Мастер Дхармы Барри Бриггс говорил, что обеты - это не закон, а направление. Тот, кто никуда не идёт, не может и упасть. Но, если идёшь, то не раз споткнёшься.

----------


## Максим&

> (а запретов  нет и так- если спецом обета не брать (там где я был- нигде не совмещалась практика принятия Прибежища и обетов "мирянина"- "по умолчанию") есть не благой карм- "неумелого поведения телом")


Может вы были не вполне там.?:-)  

http://www.spiritual.ru/relig/tethics.html




> .





> .Во время посвящения, относящегося к ануттарайогатантре, т.е. к высшему классу тантр, принимаются обеты личного освобождения, обеты бодхисаттвы и тантрийские обеты. Досточтимый Геше Чжамьян Кьенце комментирует это следующим образом: “принятие на себя пос*вящения вместе со всеми обетами, которые автоматически включает это посвящение, т*ребует хорошего понимания этих обетов. И не просто хорошего понимания, а первоначально подробного разъяснения, а затем уже хорошего понимания и твердого соблюдения этих обетов,* иначе никакое посвящение просто несостоятельно без понимания того, что вы на себя принимаете” [1].*

----------


## Максим&

> Мастер Дхармы Барри Бриггс говорил, что обеты - это не закон, а направление. Тот, кто никуда не идёт, не может и упасть. Но, если идёшь, то не раз споткнёшься.


Разумно. Но скажем так,это лишь один из нескольких подходов в мире буддизмов. Вот например, мастер Бригс признаёт что обеты существуют или он их даже не читал? А если признаёт, что они есть и даже раздает обеты бодхисаттвы то что он советует тем кто нарушил эти обеты? Некогда предполагалось публичное признание совершения проступка/нарушения, желательно перед монахами или братьями по дхарме. Если уж ты в глухой деревне и возможностей публичного "покаяния" нет, то самолично перед алтарем или в уме. 
Но как мне думается, самоличное покаяние в традиционных странах, где с наличием братьев и учителей по дхарме проблем нет, будет лукавством.

----------


## Алик

> Разумно. Но скажем так,это лишь один из нескольких подходов в мире буддизмов. Вот например, мастер Бригс признаёт что обеты существуют или он их даже не читал? А если признаёт, что они есть и даже раздает обеты бодхисаттвы то что он советует тем кто нарушил эти обеты? Некогда предполагалось публичное признание совершения проступка/нарушения, желательно перед монахами или братьями по дхарме. Если уж ты в глухой деревне и возможностей публичного "покаяния" нет, то самолично перед алтарем или в уме. 
> Но как мне думается, самоличное покаяние в традиционных странах, где с наличием братьев и учителей по дхарме проблем нет, будет лукавством.


"
ПП: В чем смысл церемонии покаяния?

ДМ Сунг Сан: Все совершают ошибки, но как мы их исправляем? В некоторых традициях Хинаяны если вы совершаете ошибки, то должны отказаться от обетов. Но в Махаяне и в Дзен если вы совершаете ошибку, то можете совершить церемонию покаяния. Есть большие ошибки и маленькие. Большие ошибки ведут за собой много проблем для других людей; маленькие ошибки — это те, которые создают проблемы лишь для нас самих. Совершать 108 поклонов каждое утро означает раскаиваться за свои маленькие ошибки. Для больших ошибок существует публичная церемония; она очищает как наш ум, так и умы других людей. Если мы не совершаем подобные церемонии, тогда каждый держится за «свою ошибку» и создает еще больше кармы. В католической церкви если вы совершите ошибку, то можете придти к священнику и покаяться, затем почувствовать облегчение и успокоение. Наша церемония покаяния подобно этому. Но католическое покаяние — это тайная процедура; в Буддизме нет никаких тайн — все открыто. Если вы совершаете ошибку, то участвуйте в церемонии покаяния, вас прощают, и вы продолжаете жить без привязанности. http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/233.html

----------

Максим& (27.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Но почему нельзя днём с женой, со всякими экстравагантностями или накрайняк самоублажиться? Это какое-то средневековье:-)


  @*Максим&* можно все что угодно, и копрофагию и некрофилию - кто Вам запретит? Только ответственность Вы будете нести сами.
Обеты - это набор алгоритмов без ветвления (условий), т.е. самых надежных и быстродействующих.
"Как защитится от нежелательной беременности - никакого секса".

Как избежать проблем связанных с алкоголем - никакого алкоголя, 
Как избежать проблем связанных с сексуальными действиями - никакого секса.

Все!

У Вас проблемы с "чем-то"?
Убираем это "что-то" и проблема решена  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

В любой деятельности есть свои "обеты".
Например у электриков - ПУЭ (правила устройства электроустановок)
Так.вот, некоторые диванные буддисты электрики начитаются этого "канона" и давай потом с пеной у рта на разных форумах доказывать, что "в книге про это ничего не написано".
Да, если делать все по ПУЭ, то в Ваш дом попадет метеорит, а проводка останется  :Smilie: 
Но Вы можете делать и не соблюдая ПУЭ, только Вы должны знать возможные последствия и нести за это ответственность.

Но что поделать, религиозное знание упрощает жизнь.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Обещаю пить в меру!

----------

Дубинин (27.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Обещаю пить в меру!


Главное - меру знать!

----------

Дубинин (27.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> "
> ПП: В чем смысл церемонии покаяния?
> 
> ДМ Сунг Сан: Все совершают ошибки, но как мы их исправляем? В некоторых традициях Хинаяны если вы совершаете ошибки, то должны отказаться от обетов. Но в Махаяне и в Дзен если вы совершаете ошибку, то можете совершить церемонию покаяния. Есть большие ошибки и маленькие. Большие ошибки ведут за собой много проблем для других людей; маленькие ошибки — это те, которые создают проблемы лишь для нас самих. Совершать 108 поклонов каждое утро означает раскаиваться за свои маленькие ошибки. Для больших ошибок существует публичная церемония; она очищает как наш ум, так и умы других людей. Если мы не совершаем подобные церемонии, тогда каждый держится за «свою ошибку» и создает еще больше кармы. В католической церкви если вы совершите ошибку, то можете придти к священнику и покаяться, затем почувствовать облегчение и успокоение. Наша церемония покаяния подобно этому. Но католическое покаяние — это тайная процедура; в Буддизме нет никаких тайн — все открыто. Если вы совершаете ошибку, то участвуйте в церемонии покаяния, вас прощают, и вы продолжаете жить без привязанности. http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/233.html


Спасибо. Все очень  разумно.

Мне тут имхо моё покоя не даёт:-)  Обеты, как некие обязательства уже отслужили свой век и ушли в прошлое. Ранее многие верили, что несоблюдение обетов может привести их в ады или к другому неблагому перерождению и это, одновременно с доводами разума служило психологической преградой для их нарушения. 
Многие современные буддисты адом уже не стращаются. Что там будет за смертью никому неведомо. Следовательно опорой к благому поведению на первый план выходит благоразумие. Если здравый смысл подсказывает, что этих поступков или речей стоит избегать-то человек будет прилагать усилия чтобы их избегать или учиться этому. Если же благоразумия не хватает, то никакие обеты не заставят его удержаться от нарушений. Разумный человек и без обетов не станет бухать или блудничать, а не разумный хоть сто обетов принеси-нарушит их.
Но устоявшиеся обеты могут служить тем же направлением, рекомендациями, картами на пути для индивидуального пользования. Но как по мне, с таким подходом, возрастает обязанность учителей не давать посвящений и Прибежищь массово, направо-налево без разбора. Желательно конечно знать посвящаемого, готов ли он следовать по Пути, или в крайнем случае один день перед Посвящениями выделять для обьяснения всей серьезности поступка и личной ответственности.

----------


## Максим&

> @*Максим&* можно все что угодно, и копрофагию и некрофилию - кто Вам запретит? Только ответственность Вы будете нести сами.
> Обеты - это набор алгоритмов без ветвления (условий), т.е. самых надежных и быстродействующих.
> "Как защитится от нежелательной беременности - никакого секса".
> 
> Как избежать проблем связанных с алкоголем - никакого алкоголя, 
> Как избежать проблем связанных с сексуальными действиями - никакого секса.
> 
> Все!
> 
> ...


Спасибо, замечательно, у меня нет ни с чем проблем.
Но я буддизмом пока интересуюсь, а не Фило-софией:-)

----------


## Максим&

> В любой деятельности есть свои "обеты".
> Например у электриков - ПУЭ (правила устройства электроустановок)
> Так.вот, некоторые диванные буддисты электрики начитаются этого "канона" и давай потом с пеной у рта на разных форумах доказывать, что "в книге про это ничего не написано".
> Да, если делать все по ПУЭ, то в Ваш дом попадет метеорит, а проводка останется 
> Но Вы можете делать и не соблюдая ПУЭ, только Вы должны знать возможные последствия и нести за это ответственность.
> 
> Но что поделать, религиозное знание упрощает жизнь.


Не пробовали читать лекции в тхеравадинских монастырях?

----------


## Алик

> Спасибо. Все очень  разумно.
> 
> Мне тут имхо моё покоя не даёт:-)  Обеты, как некие обязательства уже отслужили свой век и ушли в прошлое. Ранее многие верили, что несоблюдение обетов может привести их в ады или к другому неблагому перерождению и это, одновременно с доводами разума служило психологической преградой для их нарушения. 
> Многие современные буддисты адом уже не стращаются. Что там будет за смертью никому неведомо. Следовательно опорой к благому поведению на первый план выходит благоразумие. Если здравый смысл подсказывает, что этих поступков или речей стоит избегать-то человек будет прилагать усилия чтобы их избегать или учиться этому. Если же благоразумия не хватает, то никакие обеты не заставят его удержаться от нарушений. Разумный человек и без обетов не станет бухать или блудничать, а не разумный хоть сто обетов принеси-нарушит их.
> Но устоявшиеся обеты могут служить тем же направлением, рекомендациями, картами на пути для индивидуального пользования. Но как по мне, с таким подходом, возрастает обязанность учителей не давать посвящений и Прибежищь массово, направо-налево без разбора. Желательно конечно знать посвящаемого, готов ли он следовать по Пути, или в крайнем случае один день перед Посвящениями выделять для обьяснения всей серьезности поступка и личной ответственности.


Вот хорошая ссылка, великовата, но ... http://kasatka.me/vyskazyvaniya-sung-sana/

----------


## Фил

> Разумный человек и без обетов не станет бухать или блудничать, а не разумный хоть сто обетов принеси-нарушит их.


Может ли употребление алкоголя потенциально привести к проблемам? Да (бутылка пива и сесть за руль, например)
Как избежать таких потенциальных проблем с алкоголем? 100% способ (по секрету, тс....!) не употреблять его (BINGO!  :Smilie:  )

А некоторые трезвые ездят хуже чем я пьяный!
Тогда чего Вы за советами пришли, Вы и сами их давать можете  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Спасибо, замечательно, у меня нет ни с чем проблем.
> Но я буддизмом пока интересуюсь, а не Фило-софией:-)


Тогда, в "книге написано" - ни капли в рот ни миллиметра в ж....
Все же просто  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> А как это обетов не брать? Я полагал, что эти 5 мирянских обетов общие для всех. Это я как бы стал буддистом-но продолжаю убивать/гнобить, лгать/клеветать, трахать чужих жен/ослов, и пр., но зато я принял Прибежище. Без обетов это уже и не буддизм, а непонятно что. Да и разумные мужи типа Берзина, или того же Таше  пишут, что хоть ты самый затантранный тантрик, но в основе лежит хинаяно-махаянская этика+ бодхичитта. Если этого нет-то ты не буддийский тантрик.
> 
> Тоже и с махаяной. Типа можно вступить на путь махаянский но без обетов, наследование которым несёт 18 коренных падений?


Я чего-то вашего азарта не понимаю.. Вы о чём? Лично мне ваш буддизм "правильный" или не очень- по барабану.. Я написал так- как было примерно на 20 ритуалах именно "прибежища" в разных школах Кагью- Нигма- Гелуг, там где я присутсвовал. Остальные обеты- это иное. (а что-то "не делать- не буддийское", у меня да-же сейчас получается- и без обетов-.. обеты мирянам вообще- то не для того что-бы "не делать"- а для накопления благой кармы- в процессе-не делания того, что и так не собирался).

----------


## Максим&

> Может ли употребление алкоголя потенциально привести к проблемам? Да (бутылка пива и сесть за руль, например)
> Как избежать таких потенциальных проблем с алкоголем? 100% способ (по секрету, тс....!) не употреблять его (BINGO!  )
> 
> А некоторые трезвые ездят хуже чем я пьяный!
> Тогда чего Вы за советами пришли, Вы и сами их давать можете


Я разве за советом пришёл? Я и сам могу с три короба наговорить. Но иногда становится интересно, а как это с традиционно-конфесиоеальной точки зрения выглядит в современной перспективе, есть ли переосмысления, хочется почитать буддийских 'авторитетов' и ихние интерпретации. Берзин вот очень разумно и современно толкует обеты, но узнаешь что ранее в истории это было не так, было строже. Вобщем, хочется чтоб ссылались на йогов или пандитов. А свои феерические версии я и сам придумаю, и обьясню и посоветую:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Тогда, в "книге написано" - ни капли в рот ни миллиметра в ж....
> Все же просто


Так вот надо ж сначала найти где написано 'ни капли в рот' и уж поскольку мы обращаемся к традиции, традиционный комментарий на это.
А пока я этого не вижу. Лишь одни-так я слышал. Ну Алик только привёл мнение учителя.

----------


## Фил

> Я разве за советом пришёл? Я и сам могу с три короба наговорить. Но иногда становится интересно, а как это с традиционно-конфесиоеальной точки зрения выглядит в современной перспективе, есть ли переосмысления, хочется почитать буддийских 'авторитетов' и ихние интерпретации. Берзин вот очень разумно и современно толкует обеты, но узнаешь что ранее в истории это было не так, было строже. Вобщем, хочется чтоб ссылались на йогов или пандитов. А свои феерические версии я и сам придумаю, и обьясню и посоветую:-)


Вам самому не странно сочетание "традиционно" и "современная точка зрения".
"Мне тоже самое только по другому" ?

----------


## Максим&

> Я чего-то вашего азарта не понимаю.. Вы о чём? Лично мне ваш буддизм "правильный" или не очень- по барабану.. Я написал так- как было примерно на 20 ритуалах именно "прибежища" в разных школах Кагью- Нигма- Гелуг, там где я присутсвовал. Остальные обеты- это иное. (а что-то "не делать- не буддийское", у меня да-же сейчас получается- и без обетов-.. обеты мирянам вообщето не для того что-бы "не делать"- а для накопления благой кармы- в процессе-не делания того, что и так не собирался).


Да я в курсе, что вам по барабану. Я ж не упрекаю вас. Просто бросается в глаза разница между тем, что пишут святые отцы в книгах и как это происходит в жизни. Встаёт вопрос, для кого и зачем пишут святые отцы если всем все пофигу:-)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да я в курсе, что вам по барабану. Я ж не упрекаю вас. Просто бросается в глаза разница между тем, что пишут святые отцы в книгах и как это происходит в жизни. Встаёт вопрос, для кого и зачем пишут святые отцы если всем все пофигу:-)


Да вам-то что? Чего вы так возбудились? Ну приедет кто, в красной юбке- спросите.. Здесь- то пафос вышел ещё со времён "запад и ваджраяна"- здесь "за чистоту буддизма" некую - уже мовитон одна-ко.. Тут люди самокатами ушибленные- стихами- переводами- печеньями, и азарта- "как надо"- ни к чему- громко однако.. :Frown:

----------


## Максим&

> Вам самому не странно сочетание "традиционно" и "современная точка зрения".
> "Мне тоже самое только по другому" ?


Нет не странно. Традиционно это то что с веками закрепилось в традиция как "сакральная норма", посвящённое временем и авторитетом древних правило. Как я уже упоминал в "Словах всеблагого учителя' писалось что в древние тибетцы полагали что заниматься сексом днём с женой недопустимо с точки зрения дхармы наверно. 
Современная точка зрения, Берзина например, расширяет этот вопрос до того, что допускается уже секс не только с женой, но и просто с постоянным партнером , а также вероятно и весь набор обоюдных ласк, чего в традиционном обществе ранее, а возможно и сейчас не допускалось. Если общество становится современным, то оно утрачивает традиционность.

----------


## Максим&

> Да вам-то что? Чего вы так возбудились? Ну приедет кто, в красной юбке- спросите.. Здесь- то пафос вышел ещё со времён "запад и ваджраяна"- здесь "за чистоту буддизма" некую - уже мовитон одна-ко.. Тут люди самокатами ушибленные- стихами- переводами- печеньями, и азарта- "как надо"- ни к чем- громко однако..


Дубинин, мне это интересно пока исследовать я и спрашиваю. А чего возбудились вы хрен его знает. Я ж тут не только вас спрашиваю, а и других людей, которым не пофиг и не моветон. Может кто комментарии какие или лекции видел. Раз некоторые учителя пишут, что надо относиться серьёзно значит есть у них свой круг читающих.
Вы вообще раздел не попутали? Вот когда я подобную шнягу начну мутить у вас в 'Самокатной' теме то это будет конечно моветон и полный аншлюз.

----------


## Фил

> Нет не странно. Традиционно это то что с веками закрепилось в традиция как "сакральная норма", посвящённое временем и авторитетом древних правило. Как я уже упоминал в "Словах всеблагого учителя' писалось что в древние тибетцы полагали что заниматься сексом днём с женой недопустимо с точки зрения дхармы наверно. 
> Современная точка зрения, Берзина например, расширяет этот вопрос до того, что допускается уже секс не только с женой, но и просто с постоянным партнером , а также вероятно и весь набор обоюдных ласк, чего в традиционном обществе ранее, а возможно и сейчас не допускалось. Если общество становится современным, то оно утрачивает традиционность.


Потому что религия была раньше регулятором общества.
А теперь эти функции выполняет государство.
Так что днём можно хоть яйца к Красной Площади прибить.

Почему днем нельзя - а если почтальон придет, заказное письмо принесет?
Или телефон зазвонит, курьер книгу по дхарме доставить хочет?
Вам это надо?

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, мне это интересно пока исследовать я и спрашиваю. А чего возбудились вы хрен его знает. Я ж тут не только вас спрашиваю, а и других людей, которым не пофиг и не моветон. Может кто комментарии какие или лекции видел. Раз некоторые учителя пишут, что надо относиться серьёзно значит есть у них свой круг читающих.
> Вы вообще раздел не попутали? Вот когда я подобную шнягу начну мутить у вас в 'Самокатной' теме то это будет конечно моветон и полный аншлюз.


Так- не злите. Похоже вы просто троллите здесь неумело. Я вам ответил- Как принимают  "в природе"- Прибежище, что обеты берутся вовсе не для того- что- бы "не делать" и стало-быть они не обязательны как для того- что-бы практиковать, так и для самого "прибежища"- включая сам обет прибежища- который допускается иметь вообще соло- перед воображаемым буддой. Вы-же просто пустословно гоните здесь эмоции- и наезжаете на людей- т.е. просто обострение.

----------

Фил (27.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

Да, "обет" (буддийский мирянина) - это не запрет, а обещание осознанности.

У монахом не те обеты - а виная.

----------


## Максим&

> Потому что религия была раньше регулятором общества.
> А теперь эти функции выполняет государство.
> Так что днём можно хоть яйца к Красной Площади прибить.
> 
> Почему днем нельзя - а если почтальон придет, заказное письмо принесет?
> Или телефон зазвонит, курьер книгу по дхарме доставить хочет?
> Вам это надо?


В этой теме точно нет.  Я обетами интересовался, а не яйцами на Красной площади.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, "обет" (буддийский мирянина) - это не запрет, а обещание осознанности.
> 
> У монахом не те обеты - а виная.


Сам по себе "обет"- происходит из рассуждений о карме- "весомых объектах кармы"- т.е. Арахант- будда- мать- отец- сангха.. и посему клятва перед сангхой (во время "прибежища"- создаёт бОльшую "благую карму"- при выполнении обета).

----------

Фил (27.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Так- не злите. Похоже вы просто троллите здесь неумело. Я вам ответил- Как принимают  "в природе"- Прибежище, что обеты берутся вовсе не для того- что- бы "не делать" и стало-быть они не обязательны как для того- что-бы практиковать, так и для самого "прибежища"- включая сам обет прибежища- который допускается иметь вообще соло- перед воображаемым буддой. Вы-же просто пустословно гоните здесь эмоции- и наезжаете на людей- т.е. просто обострение.


Так не злитесь. Вас чо, Самантабхадра за язык тянет за всех отвечать? 
Где ж тут гониво, когда читаешь у авторитетных лам, что обеты это серьёзно, без них нет продвижения..что там ещё, а..некоторые договариваются до того, что без должного осмысления всего ритуала и обетов и Прибежиша то нет. Ну и конечно имена привожу, и названия книг.
Некто начинает отвечать, что это все самоличная шняга, хошь так-хошь так, и вообще типа не нагнетай:-) 
Вот и чешешь репу, где же святая правда.
 П.с. Вам вообще-то не по статусу являть форму гневного йидама. Давайте сделаем вид, что я принял вашу историю во внимание как одну из версий, возможно и единственно оставшуюся современного тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Фил

> Где ж тут гониво, когда читаешь у авторитетных лам, что обеты это серьёзно, без них нет продвижения..что там ещё, а..некоторые договариваются до того, что .


Так Вы попробуйте.
Примите все 8 упасаки на год и посмотрите.
Будда же так и сделал.
Может понравится и вопросы то и отпадут.

----------


## Максим&

> Да, "обет" (буддийский мирянина) - это не запрет, а обещание осознанности.
> 
> У монахом не те обеты - а виная.


Вот, согласен. Только нужно где-то добавлять что это либо в фило-будизме, либо возможно в тхераваде. Так как есть ещё мирянин-махаянец, и мирянин -тантрист. А что такое буддийский мирянин вообще я хз.
Но и у мирян-махаянцев есть свои обеты которые нельзя толковать только как обещание осознанности, но и обещание не делать чего-то. А это прямо таки личный для себя запрет, нарушение по меньшей мере 2-ух которых влечёт к выпадению из махаянского пути и требует повторной 'присяги".
1. Обязуюсь не гнать всякую крайнюю пургу типа нигилизма-этернализма, отрицания кармы, перерождений и т.п. 
2. Обязуюсь не отрекаться от бодхичитты.
Без этих двух обетов, как пишут старцы, и махаянец не махаянец.

А есть ещё помимо сего прочего ещё и обязательства тантриста-мирянина. С точки зрения которого ваше обещание осознанности это  вообще то хорошо , но непонятно о чем . Более подробно см. http://www.spiritual.ru/relig/tethics.html

----------


## Максим&

> Так Вы попробуйте.
> Примите все 8 упасаки на год и посмотрите.
> Будда же так и сделал.
> Может понравится и вопросы то и отпадут.


8? Я думал обычно 5 и это только в пратимокше, то есть личные.
Так я и пытаюсь это сделать. Но как хомо сапиенс, для начала надо выяснить как эти обеты толкуют авторитетные люди. Не буду я ж с бухты-барпахты обещать не 'убий', а потом окажется что эту заповедь нужно толковать шире и не гневаться ни на кого, и не давить муравьев случайно,и небить комаров намеренно.

П.с. Думаю отказаться от алкоголя мне не очень понравится. И не потому что я люблю бухать ( в этом году я выпивал всего лишь раз слегка), а поторму что меня начальство прибьет если я откажусь с ними разделить шашлык-башлык:-) 
Вот где засада. Без дипломатии в современном обществе никуды.

----------

Фил (27.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> 1. Обязуюсь не гнать всякую крайнюю пургу типа нигилизма-этернализма, отрицания кармы, перерождений и т.п. 
> 2. Обязуюсь не отрекаться от бодхичитты.
> Без этих двух обетов, как пишут старцы, и махаянец не махаянец.


Правильно.
Если Вы хотите быть трезвенником - Вы (мысленно) отказываетесь от алкоголя, т.к. без отказа от алкоголя трезвенник таковым не является (если бы у бабушки были яйца, она была бы дедушкой)

В различных традициях, видимо, различное отношение к этим понятиям (обетам).
А Вы что хотите узнать?
Какую-то сравнительную статистику как/где?
Или как нарушение обетов влияет (на что?) ?

Влияет. Видите, он уже в пространстве Вашего ума уже влияет.
Ибо если бы не влияло, то и вопросов бы не было.

----------


## Фил

> 8? Я думал обычно 5 и это только в пратимокше, то есть личные.


На упосатху которые, 3 добавочных. 





> Так я и пытаюсь это сделать. Но как хомо сапиенс, для начала надо выяснить как эти обеты толкуют авторитетные люди. Не буду я ж с бухты-барпахты обещать не 'убий', а потом окажется что эту заповедь нужно толковать шире и не гневаться ни на кого, и не давить муравьев случайно,и небить комаров намеренно.
> 
> П.с. Думаю отказаться от алкоголя мне не очень понравится. И не потому что я люблю бухать ( в этом году я выпивал всего лишь раз слегка), а поторму что меня начальство прибьет если я откажусь с ними разделить шашлык-башлык:-) 
> Вот где засада. Без дипломатии в современном обществе никуды.


не усложняйте  :Smilie: 
а то это как "я жить без тебя не могу"  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Правильно.
> Если Вы хотите быть трезвенником - Вы (мысленно) отказываетесь от алкоголя, т.к. без отказа от алкоголя трезвенник таковым не является (если бы у бабушки были яйца, она была бы дедушкой)
> 
> В различных традициях, видимо, различное отношение к этим понятиям (обетам).
> А Вы что хотите узнать?
> Какую-то сравнительную статистику как/где?
> Или как нарушение обетов влияет (на что?) ?
> 
> Влияет. Видите, он уже в пространстве Вашего ума уже влияет.
> Ибо если бы не влияло, то и вопросов бы не было.


Ну наверно влияет. В моём пространстве ума есть и вопрос -а когда крестилась русь. Но не нужно преувеличивать это влияние.

----------


## Максим&

> На упосатху которые, 3 добавочных. 
> 
> 
> 
> не усложняйте 
> а то это как "я жить без тебя не могу"


Не-не, не усложняю. Но обмозговать стоит.
Анекдот: В Библии есть заповедь( предписание) - не поклонятся никому кроме Богу. Некоторые протестанты, не любители усложнений, приняли это буквально и кричали моему знакомы при встрече - не кланяйся мне! ,- а тот все года лишь просто хотел кивнуть в знак приветствия. И таких не усложнений полно. 

Ладно, Фил, я вашу позицию понял-довериттся Разуму и Святому Духу:-)

----------

Фил (27.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну наверно влияет. В моём пространстве ума есть и вопрос -а когда крестилась русь. Но не нужно преувеличивать это влияние.


 "Когда" это из серии общей эрудиции.
Я здесь Вы пытаетесь выяснить "а что будет если...." конкретно для себя, точнее - уже начали этот делать в уме,  построив всю эту конструкцию.
А здесь, если говорить об алкоголе, два варианта:
1. употреблять
2. не употреблять

есть какой-то третий вариант?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> И таких не усложнений полно.


 Я имел в виду, что ничего сложного в не-употреблении алкоголя нет.
Не так это страшно как может показаться.
И возможно Вашим директорам до лампочки это будет (а может и нет, но кто знает? разные варианты)
Если сам уверен в том, что делаешь, то другие сами подстраиваются.

----------


## Максим&

> "Когда" это из серии общей эрудиции.
> Я здесь Вы пытаетесь выяснить "а что будет если...." конкретно для себя, точнее - уже начали этот делать в уме,  построив всю эту конструкцию.
> А здесь, если говорить об алкоголе, два варианта:
> 1. употреблять
> 2. не употреблять
> 
> есть какой-то третий вариант?


Нет. Но нужно найти либо каноническое обоснование употребления. Если же до сих пор висит строгое низзя, то не парить себе моск этими обетами и прибежищами, а жить в свободе риииииигпааа:-)

----------


## Фил

> Нет. Но нужно найти либо каноническое обоснование употребления. Если же до сих пор висит строгое низзя, то не парить себе моск этими обетами и прибежищами, а жить в свободе риииииигпааа:-)


Что Вы сейчас делаете - это ищете внешнее оправдание своим поступкам.
Вы не допускаете, что можно относиться к алкоголю (да/нет) вообще без каких бы то ни было обоснований?

----------


## Максим&

> Что Вы сейчас делаете - это ищете внешнее оправдание своим поступкам.
> Вы не допускаете, что можно относиться к алкоголю (да/нет) вообще без каких бы то ни было обоснований?


Да можно конечно. Главное книг буддийских не читать как вы и не заморачиваться. Я ж иговорю, главное Святой дух.

----------


## Фил

> Да можно конечно. Главное книг буддийских не читать как вы и не заморачиваться. Я ж иговорю, главное Святой дух.


Да можно и читать, какая разница  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Ну наверно влияет. В моём пространстве ума есть и вопрос -а когда крестилась русь. Но не нужно преувеличивать это влияние.


Все порываюсь написать ...и порвусь таки- чеж себя тормозить . Не ограничивай никакими себя запретами . Уж не такие мы монстры на самом деле, чтобы себя связывать по рукам и ногам. Буддовость  так или иначе посещает нас в моменты ,так что умирать будем - переродимся как надо . Одно то,что есть пытливый ум уже отличает тебя от средневекового тибетца-мирянина-тантриста , да и вообще.....как то это все не гуманно.. знаешь, Хоть и по своей воле,а выходит,что не по своей..

----------

Фил (27.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Все порываюсь написать ...и порвусь таки- чеж себя тормозить . Не ограничивай никакими себя запретами . Уж не такие мы монстры на самом деле, чтобы себя связывать по рукам и ногам. Буддовость  так или иначе посещает нас в моменты ,так что умирать будем - переродимся как надо . Одно то,что есть вездепроникающий ум уже отличает тебя от средневекового тибетца-мирянина-тантриста , да и вообще.....как то это все не гуманно.. знаешь, Хоть и по своей воле,а выходит,что не по своей..


Я так и знал, что в конце предложат Разгуляй. Гы:-)

----------

Альбина (27.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Я так и знал, что в конце предложат Разгуляй. Гы:-)


Можно и японский язык выучить, 
но каждому - свое.

----------


## Альбина

> Я так и знал, что в конце предложат Разгуляй. Гы:-)


А тут возникает философский вопросоответ   -- "А оно тебе надо?"

----------

Фил (27.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

и вот держа такой вопрос в голове ,а не запреты...., прямо к  Светлому Пути и дорога .))))

----------


## Антарадхана

> и небить комаров намеренно.


Да, первый обет распространяется на всех живых существ, а не только на людей.




> П.с. Думаю отказаться от алкоголя мне не очень понравится.


Ну вы, или принимаете буддизм таким, какой он есть, с Прибежищем, обетами, каммой, самсарой, в виде перерождений в различных мирах: в адах, дэвами, животными, голодными духами, с чудесами, иддхи и т.д. Или зачем вам буддизм? Придумайте собственное учение, которое будет вас всецело устраивать.

----------


## Максим&

> Да, первый обет распространяется на всех живых существ, а не только на людей.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну или вы принимаете буддизм таким, какой он есть, с Прибежищем, обетами, каммой, самсарой, в виде перерождений в различных мирах, в т.ч. в адах, дэвами, животными и т.п., чудесами, иддхи и т.д. Или зачем вам буддизм? Придумайте собственное учение, которое будет вас всецело устраивать.


Разумно. Только у каждой исторической версии буддизма есть свои особенности в нюансах. Сначала нужно разобраться в этих особенностях, чтоб не было как тут некогда один писал.
Принял Прибежище, а потом спрашивает на форуме, а чего он собственно принял и просит растолковать. А потом оказывается, что и обеты ему могут автоматом прилететь и начинается через время...ой, я не тяну садхану, ой самаи мои под угрозой, ой разочаровался в ламе-как найти другого.

----------


## Максим&

> и вот держа такой вопрос в голове ,а не запреты...., прямо к  Светлому Пути и дорога .))))


Это называется в чань хуатоу вроде. Кстати, "А оно тебе надо" тоже неплохо пресекает мысли. Даже лучше чем "Кто я?' или "Кто молится Амитабхе".
Надо бы запатентовать это:-)

----------

Альбина (27.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Это называется в чань хуатоу вроде. Кстати, "А оно тебе надо" тоже неплохо пресекает мысли. Даже лучше чем "Кто я?' или "Кто молится Амитабхе".
> Надо бы запатентовать это:-)


ну канешн.... и это  с сохранением махаянского "краеугольного" акцента на внешнем объекте -"беспокойство за "оно" , а не за "я" там  какое-то хинаянское  Высокий уровень отречения или пресечения ,вообщем какого-то "ченья"  (или чего там, я не в теме по терминологии).

----------


## Lanky

Вообще все прозаичнее. Монахи тэравадины говорят мирянам : Вы хоть на упосатху, то есть на 2 дня 2 раза в месяц, прекратите убивать, охотиться, рыбачить, прелюбодеять, обжираться, торговать, играть в азартные игры и валяться пьяными.
Ламы говорят: вы миряне, не нужны вам обеты монахов. Пейте в меру если не можете воздержаться, сексуйте только свою жену ( про задушить епископа даже речи не идет). Не ссорьтесь. Не болтайте лишнего. Не убивайте ради кайфа. Практикуйте метту каруну. Читайте мантры. Совершайте подношения. Не парьтесь.

----------

Монферран (27.04.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Не парьтесь.


Пмсм, без этого и буддизм - не буддизм.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

Принял прибежище в Дацане у настоятеля Буды Больджиевича Бадмаева. Сейчас переехал в Москву. Какие есть общины в Москве, которые бы соответствовали этой буддийской линии?

----------


## Дубинин

> Принял прибежище в Дацане у настоятеля Буды Больджиевича Бадмаева. Сейчас переехал в Москву. Какие есть общины в Москве, которые бы соответствовали этой буддийской линии?



Вот эти наиболее вменяемые (знаю главарей лично- адекватные люди).

----------

Алик (18.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Оф. сайт "этих наиболее..."  : 
http://fpmt.ru/
)

----------

Дубинин (18.11.2016)

----------


## Денис Ч

Читал про обязательный очистительные пост перед принятием Прибежища. При этом пост санкционирует член сангхи. Т.е. это дело не самовольное.
Получается, что без контакта с сангхой, которая даст добро на пост и без надлежащего выполнения поста, принятие Прибежища, как бы сказать, не канонично.
То есть просто так дома нельзя произнести формулу Прибежища и стать буддистом. Нужна инициация.

Прав ли я, или ошибаюсь? Поясните, пожалуйста, знатоки Винаи.
Спасибо.

Вот этот текст. Важное подчеркнуто авторучкой.
Из книги Ермаковой Т.В. "Классический буддизм".

Вложение 23334
Вложение 23335
Вложение 23336

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Читал про обязательный очистительные пост перед принятием Прибежища. При этом пост санкционирует член сангхи. Т.е. это дело не самовольное.
> Получается, что без контакта с сангхой, которая даст добро на пост и без надлежащего выполнения поста, принятие Прибежища, как бы сказать, не канонично.
> То есть просто так дома нельзя произнести формулу Прибежища и стать буддистом. Нужна инициация.]


Сразу оговорюсь, что Виная не знаю.

В линиях табетского буддизма есть два варианта "процедуры" принятия Прибежища. Обычная и особая.
Чаще всего делается обычная, Вы с ней наверно знакомы если принимали Прибежище и возник данный вопрос.
Особая растягивается на несколько дней.
Обе одинаково правильны. И решение, чисто за Ламой(причём не обязательно гелонгом\бхикшу) принадлежащем к линии передачи Прибежища и уполномоченным Его проводить.

Извиняюсь, а чего Вы вроде и за традиции и читаете описание со стороны а не изнутри.
Имхо, так невзначай можно прочитать и о "процедурах" принятия Упасампады Бхикшу и решить, что так надо и мирянам Прибежище принимать.

----------


## Денис Ч

> Сразу оговорюсь, что Виная не знаю.
> 
> В линиях табетского буддизма есть два варианта "процедуры" принятия Прибежища. Обычная и особая.
> Чаще всего делается обычная, Вы с ней наверно знакомы если принимали Прибежище.
> Особая растягивается на несколько дней.
> Обе одинаково правильны. И решение, чисто за Ламой принадлежащем к линии передачи Прибежища и уполномоченным Его проводить.
> 
> Извиняюсь, а чего Вы вроде и за традиции и читаете описание со стороны а не изнутри.
> Имхо, так невзначай можно прочитать и о "процедурах" принятия Упасампады Бхикшу и решить, что так надо и мирянам Прибежище принимать.


Большое спасибо за ответ.
У меня было в тибетском буддизме. Там благословение Манджушри, а затем принятие Прибежища. Это делал геше. Поста не было. Но шел ретрит. Поэтому сейчас интересно было прочитать про пост.

По поводу интереса: читаю книгу, обозначенную выше, из-за того, что там хорошо описана космология буддизма. А текст про Пратимокшу там тоже присутствует, вот и прочитал. И немножко удивился.

Буддологов читать интересно. Системное изложение, хороший обзор.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По поводу интереса: читаю книгу, обозначенную выше, из-за того, что там хорошо описана космология буддизма. А текст про Пратимокшу там тоже присутствует, вот и прочитал. И немножко удивился.
> 
> .


В мире существует несколько линий Пратимокши, одинаково идущих от Будды Шакьямуни.
В тибетском буддизме это линия Муласарвастивада Виная, к которой например принадлежал и Васубандху. Эта Упасампада была принесена в Тибет ещё в ранний период переноса Дхармы в Тибет, она общая для всех тибетских традиций  буддизма. В странах ЮВА и Дальнего Востока другие линии Пратимокши.

А так как в буддизме тибетских линий принимается Прибежище по Махаянскому способу, то основываются не только на Пратимокше, но и на линиях передачи Прибежища с Зарождением Бодхичитты. 
Этих линий в Индии было несколько, некоторые которые были перенесены в страны Дальнего Востока, в Тибет пришли линии идущие через Арйа Бодхисаттв Махасаттв Майтрею и Манджушри, причём в Тибете они слиты в одну (не знаю произошло ли это уже в Тибете или ещё в Индии).

----------


## Денис Ч

> В мире существует несколько линий Пратимокши, одинаково идущих от Будды Шакьямуни.
> В тибетском буддизме это линия Муласарвастивада Виная, к которой например принадлежал и Васубандху. Эта Упасампада была принесена в Тибет ещё в ранний период переноса Дхармы в Тибет, она общая для всех тибетских традиций  буддизма. В странах ЮВА и Дальнего Востока другие линии Пратимокши.
> 
> А так как в буддизме тибетских линий принимается Прибежище по Махаянскому способу, то основываются не только на Пратимокше, но и на линиях передачи Прибежища с Зарождением Бодхичитты. 
> Этих линий в Индии было несколько, некоторые которые были перенесены в страны Дальнего Востока, в Тибет пришли линии идущие через Арйа Бодхисаттв Махасаттв Майтрею и Манджушри, причём в Тибете они слиты в одну (не знаю произошло ли это уже в Тибете или ещё в Индии).


Спасибо. А где в буддолог. литературе можно прочесть про эти линии Пратимокши и их содержание?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо. А где в буддолог. литературе можно прочесть про эти линии Пратимокши и их содержание?


не знаю.

Но любой геше Гелук точно должен знать, они изучают Виная как одну из обязательных дисциплин, и там историю линии и преемственности упасампады также проходят. И экзамен по этому предмету сдают, перед тем как на степень Геше защищаться.
Это касаемо линии Пратимокши Муласарвастивада Виная.

Касаемо других линий, надо спрашивать тех кто изучал этот предмет в соответствующих буддийских высших учебных заведениях этих линий.

----------


## Денис Ч

> не знаю.
> 
> Но любой геше Гелук точно должен знать, они изучают Виная как одну из обязательных дисциплин, и там историю линии и преемственности упасампады также проходят.
> Это касаемо линии Пратимокши Сарвастивада Виная.


Спасибо. Буду искать.

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> После пяти лет посещения различных буддийских общин с 2010 года: Карма Кагью, Тхеравада, Гелуг, чтения книг, общения, медитаций, периода полного ухода от религиозных воззрений, попытки посещать православный храм и череды других событий, осознал, что нужно вернуться в исходную точку к буддизму и довести его до практического, уже более серьёзного уровня. 100% понял, что именно буддизм наиболее близок мне и я готов его приять безповоротно и навсегда. Сейчас посещаю лекции Антона Ламы в Петербургском Дацане, а в прошлую субботу настоятель Дацана Бадмаев Буда Бальжиевич дал разрешение принять прибежище, которое он будет давать 22 апреля. Есть по этому поводу некоторые вопросы и волнения.
> 
> Что для этого нужно иметь с собой?
> Я знаком с процедурой принятия христианского крещения в православии, а вот что будет происходить в буддийской традиции не знаю. К чему готовиться?
> До принятия прибежища нужно как то подготовиться: что то почитать, по особому помедетировать... ?
> Ну и вообще советы по подготовке к принятию прибежища кто какие сможет дать, буду признателен.


Да ничего особого для этого не надо. Только побриться, помыться, одеться прилично и придти вовремя) лучше минут за 15) А потом слушать внимательно.
Будет небольшая лекция о том, что такое Прибежище и про обеты. Затем - передача Прибежища и обетов. Только и всего. Подношение не обязательно, но приветствуется и являются заслугой. В раннем буддизме принятию Прибежища предшествовал однодневный пост, но сейчас это особо не практикуется. Если хотите, поначитывайте мантру: НАМО ГУРУБЭ, НАМО БУДДАЯ, НАМО ДХАРМАЯ, НАМО САНГХАЯ.

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Принял прибежище в Дацане у настоятеля Буды Больджиевича Бадмаева. Сейчас переехал в Москву. Какие есть общины в Москве, которые бы соответствовали этой буддийской линии?


https://buddha.ru/
https://fpmt.ru/

----------


## Алексей Со

Вот люди как-то выбирают гелуг, тхеравада и другие ветви. Я тоже хочу выбрать, но не знаю как. Как бы мне так ловко выбрать, чтобы не гадать и монетку не подкидывать?

----------


## Руфус

> Вот люди как-то выбирают гелуг, тхеравада и другие ветви. Я тоже хочу выбрать, но не знаю как. Как бы мне так ловко выбрать, чтобы не гадать и монетку не подкидывать?


Вам нужна не традиция, а чистая дхарма. К сожалению, чистая дхарма нигде не преподается. Есть только части дхармы то в одном учении, то в другом.

----------

Алексей Со (27.12.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот люди как-то выбирают гелуг, тхеравада и другие ветви. Я тоже хочу выбрать, но не знаю как. Как бы мне так ловко выбрать, чтобы не гадать и монетку не подкидывать?


Почитать про каждую традицию, что откликнется. Прикинуть, с учителем какой традиции будет проще встретиться. Можно не торопиться выбирать.

----------

Алексей Со (27.12.2021)

----------


## Руфус

Дхарма это то, что правдиво, правильно, истинно.

----------

Алексей Со (27.12.2021)

----------


## Алексей Со

У меня почему-то откликаются, если не все, то многие буддийские традиции, появляется уважение, почтение. Но особенно мое сердце откликается на великий священный АУМ, я даже намерился побыстрей научиться употреблять этот слог, очень уж он благотворно может действовать. Мне думается, что это неплохой критерий для поиска буддийской традиции. Мне бы только узнать, какая буддийская традиция испльзует этот слог. Так что если кто подскажет это, то я буду благодарен за весьма правильную свою дхарму по такому важному вопросу, да и круг поиска возможно резко ограничится.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

К слогам лучше не привязываться. Они в буддизме имеют иной смысл и применение, чем в индуизме. Лучше сначала побольше узнать о разных _буддийских_ традициях, а потом уже определить, что откликается, а что нет.

----------


## Алексей Со

> К слогам лучше не привязываться. Они в буддизме имеют иной смысл и применение, чем в индуизме. Лучше сначала побольше узнать о разных _буддийских_ традициях, а потом уже определить, что откликается, а что нет.


  Вы поймите меня правильно, например, читая 5 томов Ламрима со сылками на разные буддийские источники, мне потребовалось недюженное терпение и старание, чтобы хотя бы как-то поверхностно усвоить материал в целях первичного ознакомления. А сколько разных буддийских школ и традиций?! Мягко выражаясь, мне не по зубам все это перечитать, а тем более освоить на практике в разумные сроки. Поэтому я и стараюсь довольствоваться малым, как говорится, что имею, я вообще человек не привередливый. Мне всего-лишь надо те буддийские традиции, где используется этот священный слог, а какой он имеет смысл, то это дело для меня десятое, как говорится, не до жиру, главное, что сердце мое на него откликается, так что смело можете дать мне ссылку на такую буддийскую традицию. Буду премного благодарен и обязан.

----------


## Руфус

> Дхарма это то, что правдиво, правильно, истинно.


Например, солнце горячее, земля круглая, у нас всех дефектный ум  - это все дхарма (правда), правильные воззрения.

----------


## Руфус

Чем больше у вас будет таких правильных воззрений по поводу мира, тем больше будет правильных нейронных соединений в мозгу, тем просветленье вы будете.

Сколько в вас неправд (неправильных воззрений) столько в вас неправильных нейронных соединений.


Например, воззрение земля плоская – плюс одно неправильное нейронное соединение.

----------

